# Spieletest - Need for Speed Shift im Test: Ein überaus gelungener Neustart der Serie



## ManfredReichl (15. September 2009)

*Spieletest - Need for Speed Shift im Test: Ein überaus gelungener Neustart der Serie*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,695026


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (15. September 2009)

*demo*

wird es eine demo geben?


----------



## Birdy84 (15. September 2009)

*demo*

Auch nach dem Lesen des Tests werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Shift eine Mischung aus GTR (Grafik, Präsentation, Sound) und GRID (Grafik, Grundidee). Dazu kommt es mir vor, als hätte man dem Spiel den Titel "Need For Speed" einfach "angeklebt. Erst kündigt EA doch Anfang des Jahres an, Undercover wäre das letzte NFS. Ein paar Wochen später jedoch kündigt man Shift an, nachdem Slightly Mad eingekauft wurde, die zufällig grade ein Rennspiel in der Mache hatten.(Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liege).

Frage an den Tester: Welches Spiel bietet das ähnlichste Fahrverhalten wie Shift?


----------



## Blue_Ace (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8165927" unm="Birdy84"]Auch nach dem Lesen des Tests werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass Shift eine Mischung aus GTR (Grafik, Präsentation, Sound) und GRID (Grafik, Grundidee). Dazu kommt es mir vor, als hätte man dem Spiel den Titel "Need For Speed" einfach "angeklebt. Erst kündigt EA doch Anfang des Jahres an, Undercover wäre das letzte NFS. Ein paar Wochen später jedoch kündigt man Shift an, nachdem Slightly Mad eingekauft wurde, die zufällig grade ein Rennspiel in der Mache hatten.(Bitte um Korrektur, falls ich falsch liege).

Frage an den Tester: Welches Spiel bietet das ähnlichste Fahrverhalten wie Shift?[/quote]   
EA hatte nie erwähnt das Undercover der letzte Teil der Serie sein wird. Man hat sich eher dazu entschlossen NFS in mehreren unterschiedlichen Spielen an verschiedenen Zielgruppen anzupassen. Das dies funktionieren kann hat EA mit der Battlefield Reihe eindrucksvoll bewiesen (BF Heroes, BF 1943, BF Bad Company)


----------



## manugru (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Auch wenn es viele nicht so sehen, ich bin froh das EA diesen weg gegangen ist, denn ich hatte auch langsam das ausgelutschte szenario der tuning-illegal rennspiele satt, jetzt jedenfalls freue ich mich wie ein kleinen kind auf shift 

lg


----------



## hightake (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8165965" unm="manugru"]Auch wenn es viele nicht so sehen, ich bin froh das EA diesen weg gegangen ist, denn ich hatte auch langsam das ausgelutschte szenario der tuning-illegal rennspiele satt, jetzt jedenfalls freue ich mich wie ein kleinen kind auf shift 

lg[/quote]   Lol EA ist gar nix 'gegangen'. Die haben ein fertiges Spiel aufgekauft und den Stempel NFS
drunter gesetzt . Na egal, wenn es ok ist, will ich nix sagen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



			
				hightake am 15.09.2009 02:59 schrieb:
			
		

> [quote uid="8165965" unm="manugru"]Auch wenn es viele nicht so sehen, ich bin froh das EA diesen weg gegangen ist, denn ich hatte auch langsam das ausgelutschte szenario der tuning-illegal rennspiele satt, jetzt jedenfalls freue ich mich wie ein kleinen kind auf shift
> 
> lg


   Lol EA ist gar nix 'gegangen'. Die haben ein fertiges Spiel aufgekauft und den Stempel NFS
drunter gesetzt . Na egal, wenn es ok ist, will ich nix sagen. [/quote]
Trotzdem haben sie das Spiel 'produziert', und das nicht erst seit gestern. Ich geb den Kritikern recht, dass man hier ein neues Franchise hätte erstellen können ... also komplett neuen Namen etc.pp.

Dazu hätte man ein NfS im Stil der ersten Teile ( oder Porsche   ) herausbringen können.

Mal schaun wie das Grundgerüst von Shift so ist ... ich spiele gerade Forza 2 als Einstimmung für den dritten Teil und werde mir die Tage bestimmt mal Shift aus der Videothek ausleihen. Mal schauen wie sich Shift im direkten Vergleich zu Forza 2 schlägt.


----------



## BigBubby (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



> Dazu hätte man ein NfS im Stil der ersten Teile ( oder Porsche   ) herausbringen können.


Porsche ist aber auch kein typisches NfS. Es ist ohne frgae ein gutes Spiel, aber ein NfS war es nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



			
				BigBubby am 15.09.2009 08:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Dazu hätte man ein NfS im Stil der ersten Teile ( oder Porsche   ) herausbringen können.
> 
> 
> Porsche ist aber auch kein typisches NfS. Es ist ohne frgae ein gutes Spiel, aber ein NfS war es nicht.


Darum erwähn ich ja Porsche separat. 
Aber mal ehrlich: welcher Autobauer hat so eine Palette an Fahrzeugen die auch Spass machen zu fahren, d.h. ich möchte kein NfS:VW oder ähnliches.   

Mir würden vllt. noch Maserati, Ferrari und Lamborghini als "eine Marke" einfallen ... ja ich weiß, das sind eigenständige Marken und Lambo gehört zu VW ...

Vllt. würde noch NfS:Mercedes Sinn machen ... Mercedes Benz World Racing hatte mich damals auch Stunden vor meinen CRT gefesselt.

Ansonsten bleibe ich dabei ... ein NfS wie den ersten oder zweiten Teil. Tolle Strecken, tolle Autos ( inkl. Cockpitview ) sowie die Geschichte der Autos mit dem Sprecher von der 7. Sinn.

Dann ist der kleine Rabi froh.


----------



## Vidaro (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

also finde es sehr gut bisher auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich als NfS anseh werd ich es mir zu legen (allein schon wegen der enthaltenen Nordschleife^^)

nur mal eine frage was nicht im TExt steht!
ist es auch möglich Boxenstops zu machen?
bei den sogenannten ausdauerrennen? oder gibt es sowas gar nicht


----------



## Vordack (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Seit Jahren hoffe ich auf ein NFS daß wieder Ähnlichkeit mit Porsche besitzt    . Hoffentlich geht mein Traum jetzt mit Shift in Erfüllung.

Das EA Bashing wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## Corbanx (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

bin mal gespannt wie es gegen "Grid" abschneidet...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Netter Text. Scheinbar hat EA ja endlich mal wieder die Kurve bekommen. Wäre wirklich schön und für 10€ habe ich ne Vorbestellung mal riskiert.    


Aber noch was zum Review:
Ich finde den Test etwas unvollständig und es sind einige GamesGroup-Merkmale vorhanden, die man doch ein wenig hätte ausbügeln sollen.

Will heißen: Nur ein klitzekleine Erwähnung des Mehrspielermodus?


> Im Hauptmenü haben Sie lediglich die Auswahl zwischen einem Quick-Race-, einem Online- und dem Karriere-Modus.


 Keine Infos, ob es Split, LAN / System oder nur Online ist. Nichts zum Umfang, Möglichkeiten und Stabilität? Ggf. Gängelungen durch unnötige EA-Profile oder umständliche Registrierungen?

Was ist im PC-Bereich mit so „banalen“ Sachen, wie Performance auf unterschiedlichen Systemen? In beiden Shift-Tests (PC und Konsole) wird von nur mal von


> Nur äußerst selten kam während unseres Tests die Bildrate ins Stocken


 gesprochen. Auf Low- und High-End-Rechnern? Zudem fehlt im Test für Windows-Zocker „das Übliche“: Wie steuert es sich mit Maus / Tastatur und was bring ein Lenkrad (Gerade wenn man jetzt in der Einleitung von Simulation spricht.)? Wie sieht es zudem in Sachen Kopierschutz und CO aus? Nur eine schlichte Abfrage oder Gängelung durch Onlineaktivierung?


Auch wurde für drei Versionen exakt die gleiche Wertung vergeben. Ist grob gesehen ja nicht so „schlimm“. Doch hat etwa PCG eine andere „Wertungsfindung“, als die Play3 bzw. X3. Wie soll man sich die Festlegung der Wertung vorstellen? Auf PCG gibt es ja nun auch keine Motivationskurve. Heißt es jetzt, es wurde einfach nur pauschal eine Bauchwertung für alle Systeme vergeben? Oder hat man doch eine Kurve erstellt, zeigt die aber nicht und übernimmt das Ergebnis einfach für andere Systeme, da die Spiele „gleich“ sind?

Etwas komisch ist es nämlich, dass unterschiedliche Kritikpunkte aufgelistet werden. Beim PC-Test wird die unübersichtliche Minimap und feinfühlige Fahrphysik bemängelt. Auf der Konsole ist es nur ein Vergleich mit GT 5 (Für einen 360-Test unerheblich) und eintönige Licht- und Wetterverhältnisse. Ist die Fahrphysik auf der Konsole nicht feinfühlig?


----------



## thor2101 (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Mal davon ab, ob NFS SHIFT nun Spass macht oder nicht - dieser Testbericht sagt überhaupt nichts aus! Das ist der ödeste und langweiligste Testbericht den ich je gelesen habe. Lediglich der letzte Absatz beinhaltet Kritik ansonsten wird nur gesagt, wie das Spiel funktioniert. Na toll! 

PCGAMES - dieser Test ist völlig daneben. Von einem Test kann keine Rede sein! 

Was ist mit Multiplayer? Was ist mit Replayfunktion? Was ist mit Soundtracks? Was ist mit Steuerung? Werden alle Gamepads unterstützt? Und so weiter und so fort. Fragen über Fragen, die mir PCGames nicht beantwortet hat! 

Setzen! 6!

EDIT: SO hat ein Testbericht über NFS Shift auszusehen! http://www.gamereactor.de/Kritiken/276


----------



## Mandavar (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Leider kann ich Thor nur Recht geben. Der Test ist keiner. Nur ganz wenige Punkte werden überhaupt aufgegriffen. Es liest sich eher wie die Erzählung eines Freundes über ein neues Spiel, als wie ein Test. Für mich soll ein Spieletest umfassend infomieren, und nicht erzählen, dass man das Spiel getestet hat und es schön fand. Damit kann ich doch so garnichts anfangen.

Danke für den Link zum Fremd-Test, Thor. Und zur Redaktion kann ich nur sagen, dass ihr das viel besser könnt. Ihr hattet schon Tests dabei, die hochspannend und sehr informativ waren.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



			
				Mandavar am 15.09.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich Thor nur Recht geben. Der Test ist keiner. Nur ganz wenige Punkte werden überhaupt aufgegriffen. Es liest sich eher wie die Erzählung eines Freundes über ein neues Spiel, als wie ein Test. Für mich soll ein Spieletest umfassend infomieren, und nicht erzählen, dass man das Spiel getestet hat und es schön fand. Damit kann ich doch so garnichts anfangen.
> 
> Danke für den Link zum Fremd-Test, Thor. Und zur Redaktion kann ich nur sagen, dass ihr das viel besser könnt. Ihr hattet schon Tests dabei, die hochspannend und sehr informativ waren.


Es liest sich auch für mich vielmehr wie ein Preview ... vllt. ist es ja nur falsch betitelt. 
Der Fremdtest ist übrigens zwar ausführlicher, aber wirklich informativer im Sinne "was für Hardware wird benötigt?!" konnte ich auch hier nicht lesen.

Übrigens sollte jemand den Leuten von GameReactor sagen, dass die XBox360 sehr wohl ein Lenkrad hat & dieses auch wirklich gut ist ( Forza 2 lässt sich gut damit spielen ).

D.h. also die PC Version empfehlen auf Hinblick des Lenkrads ist ... suboptimal.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



> EA hatte nie erwähnt das Undercover der letzte Teil der Serie sein wird. Man hat sich eher dazu entschlossen NFS in mehreren unterschiedlichen Spielen an verschiedenen Zielgruppen anzupassen. Das dies funktionieren kann hat EA mit der Battlefield Reihe eindrucksvoll bewiesen (BF Heroes, BF 1943, BF Bad Company)


Stimmt, NFS würde eingestellt war ein Gerücht. http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6703... 

EDit: Wie die "Zitieren" Funktion tatsächlich funktioniert scheint Zufall zu sein.

*Edit Nali*: Habe mal versucht das Quote-Chaos zu beheben.


----------



## GWaste (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166135" unm="thor2101"]Mal davon ab, ob NFS SHIFT nun Spass macht oder nicht - dieser Testbericht sagt überhaupt nichts aus! Das ist der ödeste und langweiligste Testbericht den ich je gelesen habe. Lediglich der letzte Absatz beinhaltet Kritik ansonsten wird nur gesagt, wie das Spiel funktioniert. Na toll! 

PCGAMES - dieser Test ist völlig daneben. Von einem Test kann keine Rede sein! 

Was ist mit Multiplayer? Was ist mit Replayfunktion? Was ist mit Soundtracks? Was ist mit Steuerung? Werden alle Gamepads unterstützt? Und so weiter und so fort. Fragen über Fragen, die mir PCGames nicht beantwortet hat! 

Setzen! 6!

EDIT: SO hat ein Testbericht über NFS Shift auszusehen! http://www.gamereactor.de/Kritiken/276[/quote]   So leids mir tut PCG, aber...
*unterschreib*

Es sei denn, dass das nur die gekürzte Version des Berichtes vom kommenden Heft ist. Dann wär das gut!! So wärs ja wieder ein Grund weniger das Heft zu kaufen


----------



## Quaker (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Hallo,  mal ne schnelle frage:
Es gab mal die news meldung hier auf pcgames das der LAN modus doch wieder mit dabei ist bei Shift.
Ist das jetzt doch nicht soo???

Der Lan Modus ist für mich ein wichtiges Kaufargument.


----------



## magicharry (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

das klingt ehrlich gesagt nach einem abklatsch von racedriver grid!


----------



## matgeh (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



> das klingt ehrlich gesagt nach einem abklatsch von racedriver grid!


Ja, auf jeden Fall (klingt zumindest so, kann auch nur den link zu dem anderen Test empfehlen ), nur das leider nicht soviel Wert/ Gewicht auf das Schadensmodell gelegt wurde.  Hinzu kommt, wo ist nfs shift denn ne "simulation", wenn die Autos keinen totalschaden erleiden können? Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie der Multiplayer wird, wenn dort Leute anfangen entgegen der Fahrrichtung zu fahren und versuchen ihre Kontrahenten zu rammen. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass die Praxis zeigt, dass per patch ein totalschaden nachgeliefert wird. Bei Grid waren zum Glück diese Leute schnell raus. Ich habs mir bei amazon vorbestellt, will es mal testen und hoffe, das der multiplayer gut wird . Habe nun sehr lange Grid gepielt und bin echt mal gespannt. Aber ich vermute shift wird wie jeder nfs teil schnell im Regal verschwinden....


----------



## SiNisTroN (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166254" unm="Quaker"]Hallo,  mal ne schnelle frage:
Es gab mal die news meldung hier auf pcgames das der LAN modus doch wieder mit dabei ist bei Shift.
Ist das jetzt doch nicht soo???

Der Lan Modus ist für mich ein wichtiges Kaufargument.[/quote]   
Zitat vom GameStar Test: http://www.gamestar.de/test/sport/rennspiel/1958960/need_for_speed_shift_p4.html
Besonders ärgerlich: Anders als unsere letzte Preview-Version unterstützt die Verkaufsfassung von Need [/b]for Speed: Shift keine lokalen Netzwerke.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166254" unm="Quaker"]Der Lan Modus ist für mich ein wichtiges Kaufargument.[/quote] Die „Konkurrenz“ schreibt dazu:


> Besonders ärgerlich: Anders als unsere letzte Preview-Version unterstützt die Verkaufsfassung von Need for Speed: Shift keine lokalen Netzwerke.


 http://www.gamestar.de/test/sport/rennspiel/1958960/need_for_speed_shift_p4.html


----------



## DieDieMyDarling (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Besitzt das Spiel eigentlich einen dx10 Modus oder läuft es ausschließlich mit dx9?


----------



## visitorXIII (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166274" unm="magicharry"]das klingt ehrlich gesagt nach einem abklatsch von racedriver grid![/quote]   
Nach dem lesen des Testes hier hab ich das auch gedacht.
Aber nach dem lesen des hier verlinkten Berichts auf GamesReactor ist es für mich als
GRiD/imCockpit/mitLenkrad/ohneHilfen-Fahrer ein Muss-Kaufen-Titel. Weil nach dem kauf meines Lenkrades ist GRiD mir viel zu einfach geworden. Da gehts nur noch darum wer am besten das Lenkrad rumreisen kann.

Aber ich warte trotzdem auf die Demo!


----------



## LevArris1 (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Das es keinen LAN-Modus gibt ist eine große Enttäuschung. 
Warum kapieren Sie es nicht, das ein LAN-Modus wichtig ist ?
Das gilt nicht nur für Shift. Sondern für alle Spiele die einen Multiplayermodus haben.

Das weitere Details zum Online-Modus fehlen ist kein gutes Zeichen. Am Ende gibt es wohl nur EA-Server für 2-8 Spieler. 
Hätte gerade für Shift gerne dedicated Server, weil es sich für eine angehende Simulation gehört.
Auch wenn Shift keine reine Simulation ist.


----------



## Denmat (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Das Game nutzt den Renderpfad DirectX9.0A und nicht 10!

Für mich sieht es auch irgendwie aus wie ein abklatsch von Racedriver Grid mit ner aufpolierten Grafik und dem tollen Feature eines beschnittenen Schadensmodelles! nichts desto trotz habe ich es mir Bestellt, seit most wanted mein erster NFS Teil. Mal gucken wie es wird! vielleicht wirds wieder Verkauft und Grid weiter gespielt!

MfG Denmat


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



			
				Denmat am 15.09.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Game nutzt den Renderpfad DirectX9.0A und nicht 10!
> 
> Für mich sieht es auch irgendwie aus wie ein abklatsch von Racedriver Grid mit ner aufpolierten Grafik und dem tollen Feature eines beschnittenen Schadensmodelles! nichts desto trotz habe ich es mir Bestellt, seit most wanted mein erster NFS Teil. Mal gucken wie es wird! vielleicht wirds wieder Verkauft und Grid weiter gespielt!
> 
> MfG Denmat


Warum wird GRiD immer als "Referenz" hergeholt, nur weil man in GRiD mit Rennwagen über Strecken gefahren ist?

Wenn ja, dann darf man im Grunde kein Rennspiel mehr 'entwickeln', schlussendlich war alles bereits schonmal vorhanden.

Übrigens kann man in Forza 2 auch mit Rennwagen durch die Gegend fahren ... hat GRiD jetzt alles geklaut? 

Des Weiteren legt Grid den Schwerpunkt auf Arcade und bietet garnicht die Möglichkeit, auch nur annähernd realistische Rennen zu fahren ... ich hab die Karriere von Grid nur zu 40% durch, weil es irgendwann langweilig wurde & nicht wirklich herausfordernd.


----------



## Denmat (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166513" unm="Rabowke"]





> Das Game nutzt den Renderpfad DirectX9.0A und nicht 10!
> 
> Für mich sieht es auch irgendwie aus wie ein abklatsch von Racedriver Grid mit ner aufpolierten Grafik und dem tollen Feature eines beschnittenen Schadensmodelles! nichts desto trotz habe ich es mir Bestellt, seit most wanted mein erster NFS Teil. Mal gucken wie es wird! vielleicht wirds wieder Verkauft und Grid weiter gespielt!
> 
> MfG Denmat


Warum wird GRiD immer als "Referenz" hergeholt, nur weil man in GRiD mit Rennwagen über Strecken gefahren ist?

Wenn ja, dann darf man im Grunde kein Rennspiel mehr 'entwickeln', schlussendlich war alles bereits schonmal vorhanden.

Übrigens kann man in Forza 2 auch mit Rennwagen durch die Gegend fahren ... hat GRiD jetzt alles geklaut? 

Des Weiteren legt Grid den Schwerpunkt auf Arcade und bietet garnicht die Möglichkeit, auch nur annähernd realistische Rennen zu fahren ... ich hab die Karriere von Grid nur zu 40% durch, weil es irgendwann langweilig wurde & nicht wirklich herausfordernd. [/quote]
Es wird als Referenz herangezogen weil die Parallelen doch sehr groß sind. Vor alle dem beziehe ich mich hier nicht auf das Gameplay, sondern auf die Grafischen Aspekte. Das hätte ich vielleicht deutlicher zum Ausdruck bringen sollen. Das GRID und Shift vom Gameplay her zwei Welten sein mögen ist mir durchaus bewusst. Das bezweifle ich auch garnicht und das vermag ich auch garnicht als Abklatsch zu bezeichnen!
Es ist eben nur der Grafische Aspekt.

MfG Denmat


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Hmm... also SHIFT markiert für mich ganz klar den Tod der NFS-Serie - Schade. Nicht das arcadelastige Fahrmodell machte für mich seit je her die NFS Serie aus, sondern die einzigartigen Strecken... Da gab es Korsika mit seinem Jachthafen, das nächtliche Monaco, die Bergwelt der Alpen usw... Wenn ich die Rennstrecken dieser Welt befahren will, habe ich bereits genug Alternativen zur Auswahl... da hat es definitiv nicht noch einen, krampfhaft auf Simulation getrimmten, Racer wie Shift gebraucht...

R.I.P. NFS


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



			
				Denmat am 15.09.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird als Referenz herangezogen weil die Parallelen doch sehr groß sind. Vor alle dem beziehe ich mich hier nicht auf das Gameplay, sondern auf die Grafischen Aspekte. Das hätte ich vielleicht deutlicher zum Ausdruck bringen sollen. Das GRID und Shift vom Gameplay her zwei Welten sein mögen ist mir durchaus bewusst. Das bezweifle ich auch garnicht und das vermag ich auch garnicht als Abklatsch zu bezeichnen!
> Es ist eben nur der Grafische Aspekt.
> 
> MfG Denmat


Aber auch hier muss ich wieder fragen, was hättest du anders gemacht wenn du der Designer bzw. Grafiker gewesen wärst?

Beide Spiele bieten u.a. die gleichen Rennwagen die, kA ob das stimmt, realitätsgetreu beklebt und lackiert sind. D.h. hier gleichen sich die Autos schon mal ... also wie will man hier einen Unterschied implementieren wenn man probiert die Wirklichkeit abzubilden?

Ich stell es mir, als Laie, ziemlich schwer vor sichtbare Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.

Zweitens beim 'generellen Look'n'Feel' muss ich sagen, dass Shift für mich weitaus klarer und 'farblich kräftiger' rüberkommt, als dieser braune Ton von Grid. Leider hab ich Shift noch nicht auf meiner Xbox360 gespielt ... aber in Grid hat mich auch, bereits ziemlich früh, der braune Grundton gestört. Da hab ich schon Unterschiede in den bereits veröffentlichten Videos zu Shift gesehen.

Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen ...


----------



## Jojoselavi (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Kommt nach den ersten Tests nicht überraschend. Trotzdem hole ich mir lieber Forza 3...


----------



## Schlizzer (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166595" unm="einkaufswagen"]Hmm... also SHIFT markiert für mich ganz klar den Tod der NFS-Serie - Schade. Nicht das arcadelastige Fahrmodell machte für mich seit je her die NFS Serie aus, sondern die einzigartigen Strecken... Da gab es Korsika mit seinem Jachthafen, das nächtliche Monaco, die Bergwelt der Alpen usw... Wenn ich die Rennstrecken dieser Welt befahren will, habe ich bereits genug Alternativen zur Auswahl... da hat es definitiv nicht noch einen, krampfhaft auf Simulation getrimmten, Racer wie Shift gebraucht...

R.I.P. NFS [/quote]
lol siehst du das nich bisschen arg engstirnig?
aus deinem text kann ich nur herrauslesen das du keine ahnung hast


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166751" unm="Schlizzer"]Hmm... also SHIFT markiert für mich ganz klar den Tod der NFS-Serie - Schade. Nicht das arcadelastige Fahrmodell machte für mich seit je her die NFS Serie aus, sondern die einzigartigen Strecken... Da gab es Korsika mit seinem Jachthafen, das nächtliche Monaco, die Bergwelt der Alpen usw... Wenn ich die Rennstrecken dieser Welt befahren will, habe ich bereits genug Alternativen zur Auswahl... da hat es definitiv nicht noch einen, krampfhaft auf Simulation getrimmten, Racer wie Shift gebraucht...

R.I.P. NFS [/quote]
lol siehst du das nich bisschen arg engstirnig?
aus deinem text kann ich nur herrauslesen das du keine ahnung hast   


Ach weil ich offensichtlich ´ne andere Meinung hab als du, unterstellst du mir keine Ahnung zu haben? Ok, dann bleibt mir nur übrig, aus deinem Text zu lesen, das du wohl die Pupertät noch nicht hinter dir hast... Aber hey, who cares - der qualifizierte Kommentator hätte in meinem Post ja auch das "...für mich..." nicht zu Gunsten der Polemik überlesen... Und was die Ahnung angeht, ich kenne NFS nicht erst seit Underground, sondern hab den ersten Teil schon gezockt, da waren einige der User hier (...sehr wahrscheinlich gehörst auch du dazu) noch flüssig...

Fakt ist, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt, an welchem die traditionellen, fiktiven "Aussichtssrrecken" durch Open-World Städte mit Las Vegas Flair ersetzt wurden, die Serie langsam vor die Hunde ging... das Fahrmodell bliebt allerdings immer gleich - von daher kanns daran nicht gelegen haben...


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166856" unm="einkaufswagen"]
Fakt ist, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt, an welchem die traditionellen, fiktiven "Aussichtssrrecken" durch Open-World Städte mit Las Vegas Flair ersetzt wurden, die Serie langsam vor die Hunde ging... das Fahrmodell bliebt allerdings immer gleich - von daher kanns daran nicht gelegen haben... [/quote]

Das ist deine Einschätzung, ein Fakt ist es sicherlich nicht.


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166648" unm="Rabowke"]





> Es wird als Referenz herangezogen weil die Parallelen doch sehr groß sind. Vor alle dem beziehe ich mich hier nicht auf das Gameplay, sondern auf die Grafischen Aspekte. Das hätte ich vielleicht deutlicher zum Ausdruck bringen sollen. Das GRID und Shift vom Gameplay her zwei Welten sein mögen ist mir durchaus bewusst. Das bezweifle ich auch garnicht und das vermag ich auch garnicht als Abklatsch zu bezeichnen!
> Es ist eben nur der Grafische Aspekt.
> 
> MfG Denmat


Aber auch hier muss ich wieder fragen, was hättest du anders gemacht wenn du der Designer bzw. Grafiker gewesen wärst?

Beide Spiele bieten u.a. die gleichen Rennwagen die, kA ob das stimmt, realitätsgetreu beklebt und lackiert sind. D.h. hier gleichen sich die Autos schon mal ... also wie will man hier einen Unterschied implementieren wenn man probiert die Wirklichkeit abzubilden?

Ich stell es mir, als Laie, ziemlich schwer vor sichtbare Unterschiede herauszuarbeiten.

[...als dieser braune Ton von Grid. ...aber in Grid hat mich auch, bereits ziemlich früh, der braune Grundton gestört.]
[/quote]   
Eines der schlimmsten Punkte an GRID...

Konnte mir gar nicht erklären, warum GRID überhaupt so überhypet (aus meiner Sicht).
Also wenn einem diese Fake Grafik von wegen "Sonnenschein-Engine" gefallen hat, dann würd ich's dem auf keinen' glauben. Meine Meinung: GRID wurde völlig überhypet...

Und NFS Shift würde für mich auch mit ner schlechteren Grafik spaß machen, da es eines hat, was kaum ein Rennspiel hat: das verdammt geile Geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Wenn ich mit 300 Sachen die Reifen über'n Steinbelag jag' und aus der Cockpit ansicht spiel, dann kommt das auch so verdammt schnell rüber wie es ja auch ist. 

Für mich einfach TOP, realistische Fahrphysik und ein hammergeiles (-schnelles) Geschwindigkeitsgefühl.
Fuck off, GRID-Fanboys


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8166945" unm="Boesor"][quote uid="8166856" unm="einkaufswagen"]
Fakt ist, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt, an welchem die traditionellen, fiktiven "Aussichtssrrecken" durch Open-World Städte mit Las Vegas Flair ersetzt wurden, die Serie langsam vor die Hunde ging... das Fahrmodell bliebt allerdings immer gleich - von daher kanns daran nicht gelegen haben... [/quote]

Das ist deine Einschätzung, ein Fakt ist es sicherlich nicht.   

...oh, und ich dachte die schwindende Beliebtheit der Serie wäre ein sicheres Anzeichen dafür... wie konnt ich nur - bösor Einkaufswagen...

Ich bleib dabei... NFS ist zwar schon lange nicht mehr, was es mal war... nur ist es jetzt wohl am weitesten davon entfernt


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Schwindende Beliebtheit hier im Forum, oder wie?


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

...es iss doch gut jetz, Boesor.


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8167096" unm="einkaufswagen"]...es iss doch gut jetz, Boesor.[/quote]   
daher auch "Diskussionsforum".
So schlimm wird es doch nicht sein, wenn ich dir widerspreche und lediglich wissen will worauf du deinen "Fakt" begründest!


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8167099" unm="Boesor"][quote uid="8167096" unm="einkaufswagen"]...es iss doch gut jetz, Boesor.[/quote]   
daher auch "Diskussionsforum".
So schlimm wird es doch nicht sein, wenn ich dir widerspreche und lediglich wissen will worauf du deinen "Fakt" begründest!

Ne, jedoch hege ich den Verdacht, dein Widerspruch könnte sich EVTL. auf unserer letzten Diskussion begründen...

Das NFS an Beliebtheit eingebüßt hat, dürfte wohl unbestritten sein und bedarf meine Erachtens auch keines Quellverweises. Wie ich schon sagte, FÜR MICH, stirbt die Serie mit Shift, da es eben mit NFS (bzw. dem was die Serie uber Jahr hinweg ausmachte) nicht mehr viel zu tun hat. 

Belassen wir es einfach dabei...


----------



## Boesor (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Ich gestehe, dass ich nicht weiß was das für eine letzte Diskussion gewesen ist, aber ok, lassen wir es.


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Du gingst fälschlicher Weise davon aus, ich hätte "ein Problem" mit dir, nur weil ich dir widersprach

... welch Ironie


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Man es ist doch gut jetzt einkaufswagen ey... Das was du machst is keine Diskussion führen, sondern nur dummes gemäcker und gejammer, auch oft "flamen" genannt. Keiner will wissen ob NFS tot ist oder nicht, und schon gar niemand will deine Meinung dazu hören. Wenn NFS für die meisten hier tot ist, dann kann man dass doch einfach in Ruhe so darüber denken und muss nich hier seinen "Kotz" ablassen. Weinst dich hier im Forum aus (über den angeblichen TOD der NFS Reihe) und merkst gar ned wie es uns auf die Nerven geht...
Sinnlose diskussionen anzufangen ist sinnlos, somit ein Widerspruch in sich selbst...
Komm mit was g'scheitem bidde...


----------



## Razor666 (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Gelungener Neustart einer Serie wie es so schön im "Test" hiess, ist das wohl nicht. Ich habe es nach 30 min zocken von der Platte geschmissen. Mit den ursprünglichen Teilen NFS, hat das gar nix mehr zu tun. Spontan gesagt, spielt sich das Ding wie früher NASCAR, oder wie bei Pro Street nur die Rundkursrennen. Der ganze Charm der NFS Serie und das was Spass gemacht hat, ist futsch. Meiner Meinung nach, der langweiligste Teil 
der Serie. Eher was für die GRID Fans aber nicht für die NFSler

Grüße Razor


----------



## einkaufswagen (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

[quote uid="8168063" unm="ICE-FrEsHnEsS"]Man es ist doch gut jetzt einkaufswagen ey... Das was du machst is keine Diskussion führen, sondern nur dummes gemäcker und gejammer, auch oft "flamen" genannt. Keiner will wissen ob NFS tot ist oder nicht, und schon gar niemand will deine Meinung dazu hören. Wenn NFS für die meisten hier tot ist, dann kann man dass doch einfach in Ruhe so darüber denken und muss nich hier seinen "Kotz" ablassen. Weinst dich hier im Forum aus (über den angeblichen TOD der NFS Reihe) und merkst gar ned wie es uns auf die Nerven geht...
Sinnlose diskussionen anzufangen ist sinnlos, somit ein Widerspruch in sich selbst...
Komm mit was g'scheitem bidde...[/quote]   
Oha 

Ähm, mach dir doch nochmal die Mühe und lies dir genau durch, was du da geschrieben hast *G* Ich habe exakt  EIN MAL meine Meinung zum Thema wiedergegeben, wurde darauf angesprochen und habe geantwortet - vielleicht hab ich ja was verpasst, aber irgendwie scheint es an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein, das derartiges nun aus Rücksicht auf irgendwen, dem ich damit vielleicht auf die Nerven gehen könnte, in einem der Allgemeinheit zugänglichen Forum zu unterlassen ist... ach und Flamen liest sich anders, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann - irgendwie eher wie das, was du da grad losgelassen hast (..."dummes Gemäcker" und so *lach*). Also, locker bleiben, hm?


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (15. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



> Oha
> 
> Ähm, mach dir doch nochmal die Mühe und lies dir genau durch, was du da geschrieben hast *G* Ich habe exakt  EIN MAL meine Meinung zum Thema wiedergegeben, wurde darauf angesprochen und habe geantwortet - vielleicht hab ich ja was verpasst, aber irgendwie scheint es an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein, das derartiges nun aus Rücksicht auf irgendwen, dem ich damit vielleicht auf die Nerven gehen könnte, in einem der Allgemeinheit zugänglichen Forum zu unterlassen ist... ach und Flamen liest sich anders, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann - irgendwie eher wie das, was du da grad losgelassen hast (..."dummes Gemäcker" und so *lach*). Also, locker bleiben, hm?



Ich bleib locker wenn du nich immer das letzte Wort haben musst und nich mehr so dreckig rum lügst. Gibs doch einfach zu dass du geflamet hast ey. Oder auch gebasht, du kleines Kiddy. Such dir n Hobby, oder noch besser mal n paar Freunde damit dir nich mehr so langweilig is


----------



## einkaufswagen (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



> > Oha
> >
> > Ähm, mach dir doch nochmal die Mühe und lies dir genau durch, was du da geschrieben hast *G* Ich habe exakt  EIN MAL meine Meinung zum Thema wiedergegeben, wurde darauf angesprochen und habe geantwortet - vielleicht hab ich ja was verpasst, aber irgendwie scheint es an mir vorbei gegangen zu sein, das derartiges nun aus Rücksicht auf irgendwen, dem ich damit vielleicht auf die Nerven gehen könnte, in einem der Allgemeinheit zugänglichen Forum zu unterlassen ist... ach und Flamen liest sich anders, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann - irgendwie eher wie das, was du da grad losgelassen hast (..."dummes Gemäcker" und so *lach*). Also, locker bleiben, hm?
> 
> ...


Am besten gefallen hat mir das "dreckige rumlügen" und das "kleine Kiddy" *lach* ... vor allem da man alle Kommentare (oh Schreck) nachlesen und der geneigte User auch durchaus in Erfahrung bringen kann wer hier wie alt ist... Was käme denn als nächstes "Ey, isch hau dir aufs Maul"?? *gähn*

Da die Unterhaltung mit dir aber langsam (...und nach deinem letzten geistigen Erguss auch -> erwartungsgemäß) die meisten hier unterfordern dürfte, und es hier auch eigentlich um NFS Shift geht, wäre es doch ganz nett, wenn du alles weitere per PN an mich richten könntest, hm? Natürlich nur, wenn dein Mitteilungsbedürfniss entsprechend gediehen ist... Ansonsten darfste dich gerne enthalten, da du mi... ähm... das Gespräch mit dir mir eigentlich viel zu doof ist...

Sorry fürs Off-Topic, ich hoffe das wars jetzt.


----------



## Razor666 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

@einkaufswagen: *gg* schön gesagt.


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



			
				Razor666 am 15.09.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Gelungener Neustart einer Serie wie es so schön im "Test" hiess, ist das wohl nicht. Ich habe es nach 30 min zocken von der Platte geschmissen. Mit den ursprünglichen Teilen NFS, hat das gar nix mehr zu tun. Spontan gesagt, spielt sich das Ding wie früher NASCAR, oder wie bei Pro Street nur die Rundkursrennen. Der ganze Charm der NFS Serie und das was Spass gemacht hat, ist futsch. Meiner Meinung nach, der langweiligste Teil
> der Serie. Eher was für die GRID Fans aber nicht für die NFSler
> 
> Grüße Razor


Mal zu meinem Verständnis, und ob ich das richtig aufgenommen habe:
Es ist seit Monaten bekannt, dass Shift ein reinrassiges Rennspiel ist mit dem Fokus auf "Cockpitview"-Rennen ... weil dieses besonders realistisch dargestellt wird.

Es war bekannt, das es Rennwagen gibt, aber keine "Straßenfahrzeuge" der Luxusmarken.

Jetzt liest man den Test, auch hier wird von Rennen erzählt & man sieht die Screenshots ( und dutzende Videos mit Spielszene af dieser Seite & anderen Seiten ) ...

Also kaufst (!) du dir jetzt das Spiel, spielst es 30 min (!!) und löschst es dann von der Festplatte, weil es nicht so ist wie ... ja was eigentlich? Teil I & II?

Ich find dieses Verhalten mehr als befremdlich ... musst ja viel Geld haben wenn man es sich erlauben kann, ein Spiel "mal eben so" zu kaufen.


----------



## Razor666 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Die Infos wie das Spiel wird, kannte ich scbon, ich zocke ja auch Colin McRea, aber bei NFS Shift springt der Funke nicht über. Pro Street war ja im Vergleich zu den alten Teilen auch anders, aber es hat Spass gemacht. 
 Ich habe das Spiel nicht gekauft, ein Freund von mir war hier der es schon hat. Ich kaufe keine Spiele, ohne sie 
 vorher mal gespielt zu haben.


----------



## hening18 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Hallo habe mir das Spiel heute beim MM gekauft finde es super endlich mall wieder ein NFS Teil der sich auch gut Steuern Läst im vergleich zum Vorgänger  und es Läuft absolut flüssig. Jetzt hat es wider Ähnlichkeit zu den Alten NFS Teilen vor Underground.


----------



## Boesor (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



hening18 schrieb:


> Hallo habe mir das Spiel heute beim MM gekauft finde es super endlich mall wieder ein NFS Teil der sich auch gut Steuern Läst im vergleich zum Vorgänger  und es Läuft absolut flüssig. Jetzt hat es wider Ähnlichkeit zu den Alten NFS Teilen vor Underground.


 Kostenpunkt beim MM?
 Ich denke nämlich auch schwer drüber nach, mir das Spiel zu gönnen.


----------



## hening18 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Boesor schrieb:


> hening18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo habe mir das Spiel heute beim MM gekauft finde es super endlich mall wieder ein NFS Teil der sich auch gut Steuern Läst im vergleich zum Vorgänger und es Läuft absolut flüssig. Jetzt hat es wider Ähnlichkeit zu den Alten NFS Teilen vor Underground.
> ...


 49,00€ aber kommt es auch 2-3€ an? ist bei mir der dichteste Laden wo ich es auf jedenfall bekomme.


----------



## Birdy84 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist seit Monaten bekannt, dass Shift ein reinrassiges Rennspiel ist mit dem *Fokus* auf *"Cockpitview"-Rennen* ... weil dieses besonders realistisch dargestellt wird.


   Das ist ein Punkt, in dem sich Shift ohne Zweifel endlich wieder dem Kernaspekt von NFS angenommen hat.  
  Endlich kommt wieder das Gefühl auf Auto zu fahren. Der nächste Schritt wäre jetzt den Spieler wieder etappenweise durch den Verkehr rauf ins "Gebirge" über den Kristallsee, gefolgt von Polizei, fahren zu lassen. Wetter und Tageszeit müssten vom Spieler bestimmt werden können, sowie eine Verfolgungsjadg im *LAN*, auf Wunsch auch mit KI, gestartet werden. *träum*   

 Edit: Was den Preis angeht, bei play.com kostet es nur 32,49€

 http://www.play.com/Search.aspx?searchtype=allproducts&searchstring=shift&page=search&pa=search&go.x=0&go.y=0


----------



## madace77 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Hat SHIFT also KEINEN LAN-Modus?


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Ich hab seit ein paar Stunden die XBox360 Version ... was soll ich sagen? Grafisch ... nicht schlecht. Präsentation ... in Ordnung, so wie DTM Racer in etwa, nur noch einen Tick seriöser.

 Aber die Steuerung ... unfassbar. Entweder bin ich zu stark Forza 2 ( ggf. Grid ) verwöhnt oder das Spiel hat echt eine verhunzte Gamepadsteuerung.  

 Ich hab die letzte Zeit ziemlich viel Forza 2 ohne Fahrhilfen etc. gespielt und hatte wirklich eine glaubhafte Steuerung, die Autos verhielten sich so, wie man es erwartet. Aber Shift ist einfach schlecht. Da brechen die Autos bereits bei den kleinsten Bewegungen aus und stellen sich quer ... lassen sich dann aber wieder problemlos einfangen, wenn man die Geschwindigkeit reduziert?!

 Wieso les ich nichts von 'verhunzter' Steuerung in den Tests?  :-o


----------



## High-Tech (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Finds auch super, eifnach genial das Spiel.
Super Grafik, sehr gute Steuerung, realistisches bzw. einfach gutes Fahrgefühl, es spielt sich wie damals DTM Race Driver nur einfach nen hübscheres Spiel und Grafik, Innenansichten und das schöne, haufen endgeile Wagen und dazu ne gute Performance sowieso super Sound, macht schon Spaß mitn BMW oder Audi durch die Strecke zu düsen.

Kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber die Steuerung ... unfassbar. Entweder bin ich zu stark Forza 2 ( ggf. Grid ) verwöhnt oder das Spiel hat echt eine verhunzte Gamepadsteuerung.


   Was? Darüber gab es ja bislang noch gar keine Klagen. Ist das velleicht nur eine Gewöhnungssache? Du machst mir Angst, muss morgen fürs Game 10€ bezahlen...


----------



## Birdy84 (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

10€?! Wo und für welches System?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> 10€?! Wo und für welches System?


   360-Version. Gab Ende letzten Monats eine Aktion bei Gamestop, wo man einfach nur 2 (uralte Gurken)Titel abgeben musste und dann konnte man aus 10 kommenden Spielen (Call fo Duty Modern Warfare 2, Assassin's Creed 2, Uncharted, Halo OSDT, etc.) eins auswählen.

 Da konnte man etwa in nächsten Saturn, etc. aus der Wühlkiste etwa 10 x Cars für 2€ kaufen, damit zu GS gehen und 5 Spiele vorbestellen.  Habe bei der Aktion insgesamt 10 kommende Games (mehr ging nicht, da pro Person und Spiel immer nur ein Exemplar möglich war) für etwas über 120€ reserviert


----------



## Ceikor (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Also ich kann nur jeden abraten sich dieses Spiel zu kaufen ich habe noch nie so ein schlechtes Spiel gespielt!!! 

1. Das Fahrverhalten ist das letzte egal mit was oder wie man fährt es ist als würdet ihr auf eiern fahren und das ist KEIN reales fahrverhalten!!!

2. Da ich mir das für die Xbox360 gekauft habe kann ich nur davon berichten aber das Spiel ist sowas von BUG lasstig das hab ich noch nie gesehen!
hier mal ein kleines bsp. und das ist dauerhaft so
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/2698/dsc04831.jpg

dann kommt noch das die bäume aussehen wie auf papier gezeichnet und wenn diese sich bewegen sieht das aus als würde man das papier in wellen form bewegen sowas von grotten schlecht!!!!

FAZIT: Ich werde das wieder zurück schicken und mein Geld zurück erlangen weil das unter aller S.... ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Ceikor schrieb:


> 1. Das Fahrverhalten ist das letzte egal mit was oder wie man fährt es ist als würdet ihr auf eiern fahren und das ist KEIN reales fahrverhalten!!![...]


   Bevor du so rumlästerst, hast du schon mal GTR (1,2), GT Legends, M3 Challenge, Race oder GT5 Prologue gespielt? Wie oft bist du schon mal mit einem echten Auto am Limit gefahren?


----------



## Atropa (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Da konnte man etwa in nächsten Saturn, etc. aus der Wühlkiste etwa 10 x Cars für 2€ kaufen, damit zu GS gehen und 5 Spiele vorbestellen.  Habe bei der Aktion insgesamt 10 kommende Games (mehr ging nicht, da pro Person und Spiel immer nur ein Exemplar möglich war) für etwas über 120€ reserviert


 Das nenne ich mal eine gelunge Marketingaktion.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*



Atropa schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine gelunge Marketingaktion.


 Vor allem verbraucherfreundlich.  Auch wenn die Mitarbeiter teilweise eine Kriese bekommen haben. Da kommen unzählige Billiggame rein, die sich mitunter im Laden (hoch) stapeln, aber statt den normalen 1, 2 oder 4€ Ankaufspreis werden einem für jeden Schrott 25€ Gutschrift gegeben. 

 Einige "normale" Kunden im Laden waren zwar auch ein wenig überrascht, aber haben trotzdem brav die geforderten 69,99 für ihr neues Spiel bezahlt oder ein neues PSP-Game12€ günstiger bekamen, da sie 3 alte PSP-Titel abgegeben haben. Verrückte Welt…


----------



## Montares (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Heute geholt für PS3 
 Bin sehr zufrieden!
 Heize meinen GTI über die Pisten und grinse


----------



## mafias78 (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

echt entäuscht mal wieder von NFS, seit WANTED oder Carbon ist alles nur noch KAKE, DiRT2 wird alles brechen, bis dahin findet ihr mich bei  GRID   
NFS Shift=NF SHIT? Die Bäume grafik ist aufgebaut wie DTM3 + mehr farben,der Sound ist SHIT,lässt sich fahren wie V8 SuperStars,Drift kontrolle zum Kotzen,und mehr bla bla bla als Action.GRID ist immernoch auf Platz 1 für mich!


----------



## Konsolenkiller (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Also enttäuschender geht doch gar nicht, der Sound is fürn Arsch, die Wagen lassen sich fahren wie "lenk mal nen Sarg übern Bildschirm", tja, leider bin ich drauf reingefallen, 50€ zu zahlen, da ich mir dachte, nach dem enttäuschenden Vorgänger haben die Macher was gelernt, das spiel wird heute noch bei ebay verhöckert, so ne Kacke hat in meinr Spielesammlung nichts verloren


----------



## oneCARE (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Das ist kein NFS Spiel mehr, Punkt aus ganz einfach, Neuanfang hin oder her, mir gefällt dieser misslunge Mix aus Simulation und was weiß ich nicht überhaupt nicht.  Mag ja ein nettes Spiel was Rennsimulation darstellt sein, doch die NFS Reihe hat sich nun mal durch andere Merkmale einst einen Namen gemacht. Gerade die Dinge die es in anderen Simulations-Rennspielen nicht gab und NFS Titel boten, waren das was es ausmachte, zB. Verfolgungsjagd mit der Polizei oder den Spieß umgedreht, tolle Strecken mit jeder Menge "wow geil" hier lang zu brettern oder Tuning in den unterschiedlichsten Formen, einen Hauch von Story und zu guter Letzt einen (halbwegs guten LAN) Multiplayer Modus!

Kann es denn wirklich so schwer sein ein neues NFS mit jeder Menge Stuff aus den Dingen zu machen was einen echten NFS Titel aus macht?

Ich denke darüber wurde auch schon oft genug geredet und wir werden es nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

"+ Authentische Fahrphysik der über 70 lizenzierten Vehikel"

Nicht Euer ernst?
Das sind Seifenkisten !!! In jeder Kurve schlittert man weg egal mit wieviel Tuningteilen um das Handling zu verbessern. Ich fahr Tokio Drift Style während die KI Forza fährt

:thumbsdown:

"+ Riesiger Karriere-Modus mit ungefähr 170 verschiedenen Rennen
+ Ständige Belohnungen in Form von Autos, Sternen, Profil-Punkten usw."

Ja super man hat nach Tier 2 schon die World Tour freigeschaltet während man mit Tier 3 noch nichtmal begonnen hat *augenverdreh* viel zu n00b freundlich!
Ach ja und die meisten klicken die ganzen belohnungen mit profilsternchen usw. eh nur weg, auf der Xbox 360 aber sicher lebenswichtig um Achievements freizuschalten. *gähn*

"- Unspektakuläre Präsentation"
Gerade die Präsentation hat mir gefallen, ist nicht so überzogen wie sonst immer. OK die Musik hätte besser gewählt sein können, das spricht weder Hopper noch Rocker an das ist Fahrstuhlmusik der langweiligsten Sorte.


87% ist genau die Wertung die man geben will wenn man nicht sagen will das es gut ist und sich nicht traut zu sagen das es schlecht ist... 82% hätte ich gegeben wegen dem NFS typischen schwammigen Fahrverhalten, aber ihr findet das ja: "Authentisch" 
KOPF -> WAND!


----------



## High-Tech (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Ich finde 87% ist gerechtfertigt, das die Autos beim Kurven fahren immer leicht driften hab ich auch schon bemerkt, wobie ich das jetzt nicht so schlimm finde aber etwas dezenter hätte man die Fahrphysik bei Kurvenfahrten schon noch machen können.

Vor allem wenn man erst nen Cayman den man in ca. 1-2 Stunden hat kauft driftet der ziemlich geil in den Kurven aber ist gleichzeitig auch komisch wenn in jeder Kurve das Auto leicht wegdriftet  Ok finds nicht störend.

Bisher find ichs super, habs 2h schon gespielt macht zimelich viel Spaß und sind einfach ordentliche Wagen dabei 
Denke aber man hats richtig schnell durchgespielt aber es ist zumindest ein spaßiger NFS Teil, ein NFS ähnlich wie das 3er wäre aber noch geiler, sprich die Grafik und Innenansicht wie hier in Shift, aber auf fiktiven Strecken mit versteckten Extras und Fallen und Stunts und zusätzlich wieder die Polizei diese aber extrem schlau  Wäre hammer naja vll wird das nächste NFS genau in diese richtig, optisch und die Innenansichten und Autos würden ja shcon passen 

Wobei 50 € schon nen ordentlicher Preis ist und denke NFS wäre eher ~30-35€ wert.
Naja muss jeder selbst sehen.


----------



## Spinal (17. September 2009)

*AW: demo*

Also grundsätzlich finde ich als Simulationsfreund das Spiel gar nicht schlecht, aber es ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch. 
 Das Fahrverhalten ist nicht ganz realistisch, besonders weiß man nie ob mannun mit Slicks oder Straßenreifen fährt. Dafür ist Heck-, Front- und Allradantrieb ganz gut umgesetzt, nur das bei leistungsstarken Hecktrieblern das Heck zu nervös ist wie ich finde.
 Zudem hat man mit den kleineren Serienautos total das Gefühl, mit einem Luftkissenboot unterwegs zu sein. Da merkt man, dass das Tuning hat mit Simulation gar nix zu tun hat. Man kann Ladedruck erhöhen obwohl man nen Sauger fährt. Das stärkste Leistungstuning ist immer mit Turbo verbunden was ich schade finde. Schöner wäre es, wenn man wählen könnte. Generell werden alle Sachen als Balken angezeigt, aber was sich genau verändert ist unklar.
 Dieser kompromiss zwischen Arcade und Simulation könnte dem Spiel das Genick brechen.

 Aber egal, mir machts erstmal Spaß.

 bye
 Spinal


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. September 2009)

*shift*

als alter Simulationsfanboy hab ich schon ein Auge auf SHIFT geworfen, vor allem weil es weg vom Arcade und mehr zur Sim hin geht. obwohl ich auch GTR sehr mag, war mir das teilweise schon ZU realistisch, die ideale mitte war für mich Gran Turismo und Forza...DTM Race Driver war auch noch zu ertragen.
 Ob der Simanteil in Shift mir allerdings genügt, werd ich wohl erst nach der Demo sagen können, auf Driftrennen oder ähnliches pfeif ich jedenfalls schon mal. Forza 3 und Gran Turismo 5 werden auf jeden fall in meiner Sammlung landen, bei Shift entscheidet sich das wie gesagt erst nach ner demo
 Und zum Test: in all den Jahren die ich hier bin hab ich natürlich schon bessere gelesen, Kritikpunkte wurden ja schon angesprochen - es liest sich wirklich wie ein Preview. Ich greife meistens auf die video-reviews von gametrailers zurück, wenn ich nach einer demo immer noch unsicher bin.


----------



## GorrestFump (18. September 2009)

*shift*

Shift macht viel Spass (sogar mir als Hardcore-Sim-Racer), aber was ich der Fahrphysik auch überhaupt nicht verzeihen kann, ist dieses nervige Driften in jeder Kurve - die Fahrzeuge fühlen sich ALLE dadurch total deppert, schwammig und "möchtegern-schwierig" an. Das hat nix mit Realismus oder Arcade zu tun - es ist einfach nur ein absolut sinnfreies "Feature", was doch so einiges an Rennfeeling kaputt macht. Für die die's selber sehen wohlen: Dieses Driften sieht man in jedem Gameplay-Video.


----------



## German_Ripper (18. September 2009)

*shift*

Was für ein schlechtes Spiel. Jeder Wagen bricht beim leichten übersteuern sofort aus. Die Grafik ist mitunter nicht so wie sie angepriesen wurde. Die KI ist teilweise überdurchschnittlich stark und verhält sich wie ein Zug auf Schienen. Kleinste Berührungen am Heck des Vordermanns führen zu ungewollten 360° Turns. Die Motivation dieses Spiel tatsächlich durchspielen zu wollen ist bei mir nach 4 Stunden verflogen. Die erste Stufe war kein Problem. Die 2. und 3. dagegen unfair. Für mich ist dieser Titel ein absolutes NoGo und hat mit Simulation nichts zu tun. Die Auswirkungen beim Tunning sind teils nicht zu erfassen bzw. machen sich auf den Strecken nicht bemerkbar. Fazit: Schwammige Steuerung, Präsentation ok, KI schlecht ausbalanciert, Grafik solala, Strecken sehr gut modelliert.


----------



## Freaky22 (18. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Ich kann leider nix zu sagen, weil die Demo bei mir abschmiert ^


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



German_Ripper schrieb:


> Was für ein schlechtes Spiel. Jeder Wagen bricht beim leichten übersteuern sofort aus. Die Grafik ist mitunter nicht so wie sie angepriesen wurde. Die KI ist teilweise überdurchschnittlich stark und verhält sich wie ein Zug auf Schienen. Kleinste Berührungen am Heck des Vordermanns führen zu ungewollten 360° Turns. Die Motivation dieses Spiel tatsächlich durchspielen zu wollen ist bei mir nach 4 Stunden verflogen. Die erste Stufe war kein Problem. Die 2. und 3. dagegen unfair. Für mich ist dieser Titel ein absolutes NoGo und hat mit Simulation nichts zu tun. Die Auswirkungen beim Tunning sind teils nicht zu erfassen bzw. machen sich auf den Strecken nicht bemerkbar. Fazit: Schwammige Steuerung, Präsentation ok, KI schlecht ausbalanciert, Grafik solala, Strecken sehr gut modelliert.


   Wie wurde denn die Grafik angepriesen? Afaik gab es eine Menge Screenshots und sogar Videos im Vorfeld. Wenn du die Steuerung bei Shift schon schwammig findest, wie bezeichnest du dann die Steuerung bei GRID, Pro Street und Undercover?


----------



## stefanus123 (18. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Unfassbar schlecht. Habe ein sehr gutes Logitec G25
mit dem ich in GTR GTR2 usw. die Fahrzeuge absolut realistisch steuern kann
aber hier ist die Steuerung ein Alptraum.
Ich dachte da haben Leute von GTR mitgearbeitet. Hatten die Mittagspause als die
Fahrphysik programmiert wurde ??
Mein Fazit: Nicht kaufen wenn ihr mit Lenkrad fahren wollt.
Sogar Race Driver Grid war besser zu steuern und das Game war ja bekannt dafür es nicht für Lenkräder gemacht wurde.
NFS Shift ist nochmals schlechter. Sehr schade.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

G25 Einstellungen: Lenkradius auf 720° begrenzen
 Im Spiel: Empfindlichkeit auf ~80%, Tempoabh. Lenkempfindlichkeit auf 0%, Pedaltotzone auf 1%, den Rest auf Standard oder nach belieben. Dann fährt es sich fast wie GTR.


----------



## trayo (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Ich würde das Game mit XBox 360 Pad zocken kann mir jemand sagen ob das Game auch für einen Genre-Neuling geeignet ist?


----------



## crackajack (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



trayo schrieb:


> Ich würde das Game mit XBox 360 Pad zocken kann mir jemand sagen ob das Game auch für einen Genre-Neuling geeignet ist?


Am Besten Demo testen!  
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Kommentare-zu-Artikeln-auf-wwwpcgamesde/Download-Need-for-Speed-Shift-Demo-steht-zum-Download-bereit-8175682.html


----------



## setonde (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Schaut doch mal in das EA-Forum rein, bevor ihr die PC-Version kauft: Zahlreiche Spieler, bei denen das Game gar nicht erst läuft. Und EA schweigt eisern, seit Tagen. Ich konnte gerade mal das Intro ansehen, seither crashed das Spiel, bevor ich irgendwas zu sehen kriege. Neue Treiber und allerlei Tricks helfen leider auch nicht weiter.


----------



## KaterKruemel (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Ich hatte am Anfang auch riesen Probleme damit, dass das Spiel immer in den Ladepausen hängen geblieben ist. Ich konnte jeweils maximal die Testrunde am Anfang fahren, dann war Schluss.
Dieses Problem konnte ich witzigerweise dadurch lösen, dass das Spiel nur noch einem Prozessor zugewiesen ist und nicht beiden...leider hatte ich dadurch einen deutlichen Leistungsrückgang (vorerst), aber okay immerhin konnte ich so zumindest die ersten beiden Rennen absolvieren. Und das wohlgemerkt mit vollen Details und AA 8x bei 1920x1200, denn ich konnte, sobald das Rennen fertig geladen war den zweiten Kern wieder zuschalten. Dieser musste aber wieder nach Rennende deaktiviert werden, sonst wäre das Spiel beim Laden das Menüs hängen geblieben!

Als ich dann aber einen Wagen gekauft hatte und ihn grade etwas umlackieren wollte etc., hängt es sich wieder auf!
Problemlösung: Anti-Aliasing auf 0 und oh, Wunder, es funktioniert tatsächlich.

Nur leider sieht das Spiel jetz echt bescheiden aus und das ist doch schon eine deutliche Spielspaßbremse und die sache mit der Aktivierung des 2. Kern im Rennen war ab dem 3. Rennen auch nicht mehr möglich, sonst Absturz.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

"In Shift ist die Fahrphysik klasse und jedes Auto, jedes Rennen und jede Strecke fühlt sich einfach sehr authentisch an."

Kann den Mann mal bitte jemand in die Fahrschule schicken? Offensichtlich jemand der mit der Bahn zur Arbeit fährt.


----------



## realbadazz (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

also, das game ist echt spassig und sieht klasse aus, und lässt sich gut fahren (ich bin eher der halb arcade halb simulations typ). das game läuft bei mir ohne bugs und ohne abstürze und ohne ruckler usw. auf meinem intel core 2 quad 6600; 4 gb ddr2 ddr800 g.e.i.l. rams; gigabyte ga p35 ds3 board; palit ati hd4870 1gb sonic dual edition; 24" iiyama prolite e2407hds 2ms full hd monitor; win xp pro sp3, treiber und alles up2date, in 1280*1024*75hz, mit 8*aa & 16*af, und alles andere im game ist auch auf höchstdetailstufe. und mein rechner ist kein high-end system, aber reicht noch 'was dicke aus.
 gutes game.

 mfg


----------



## Boesor (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> "In Shift ist die Fahrphysik klasse und jedes Auto, jedes Rennen und jede Strecke fühlt sich einfach sehr authentisch an."
> 
> Kann den Mann mal bitte jemand in die Fahrschule schicken? Offensichtlich jemand der mit der Bahn zur Arbeit fährt.


 Solange die Nordschleife nicht dein Wohnzimmer ist und dein Dienstwagen eine Dodge Viper hab ich Zweifel, dass du das besser beurteilen kannst.


----------



## Ufuk (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

bei einigen leuten half der komi win98/me einstellung was...

beimir auch


allerdings obwohl ich die minimalen systemforderungen erfülle kann man es nicht wirklich spielen...

denke ich müsst ein neuen treiber rein haun...ein patch sollte auch hilfreich sein...wenn einer kommt...

ps...wieso startet das spiel immer im fenstermodus ??? <---dafür hab ich noch keien lösung


----------



## maeru (19. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Muss sagen, super Game, habs mir heut geholt!
Läuft mit bester Grafik ruckelfrei auf:

AMD Phenom II X4, 3 GHz
Geforce 280 GTX und 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher 

Top! Wird allerdings nur die Zeit bis zum Aionstart morgen überbrücken


----------



## Boesor (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Ds mit dem Fenstermodus kannst du in den Einstellungen ändern.
 Einfach bei "Fenstermodus erlauben" Nein aktivieren.


----------



## Ufuk (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

die einstellung lässt sich nicht ändern bei mir...



 is egal was ich mache auf "nein"eingestellt...mannnn
 bestimmt ruckelt es desshalt so extrem stark


----------



## Boesor (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Ufuk schrieb:


> die einstellung lässt sich nicht ändern bei mir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hast du denn in der ersten Einstellung unter "Auflösung" überhaupt Vollbilddarstellung als Option aktiviert?
 Wenn nicht musst du da n bisschen durchschalten (dämliches Konsolenmenü).


----------



## Rabowke (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Boesor schrieb:


> Z3R0B4NG schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "In Shift ist die Fahrphysik klasse und jedes Auto, jedes Rennen und jede Strecke fühlt sich einfach sehr authentisch an."
> ...


   Man muss ja nicht unbedingt eine ausbrechende Viper als privaten Wagen haben, aber ich hab ab und zu mal den Luxus ein paar exotische Wagen fahren zu dürfen ... mir ist noch nie ein Wagen beim "in die Kurve fahren" bei Tempo 1xx ausgebrochen, einen M3 konnte ich noch nicht testen ... dafür einen M5. 

 Also das Spiel mag Spass machen ... aber das Handling in den Kurven ist absolut übertrieben und eines Dev-Teams, die auch an GTR etc. mitgearbeitet haben, nicht wirklich würdig.


----------



## Spinal (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Naja, Kurve ist nicht gleich Kurve. Wenn du mit 100 in eine enge 90° Kurve fährst, wirst du möglicherweise auch Probleme kriegen. Man fährt in einem Spiel ja ganz anders als man es real täte.
 Aber dennoch gebe ich dir recht, das Fahrverhalten ist nicht unbedingt realistisch, aber ich finde gegenüber anderen Rennspielen fühlt es sich halbwegs nach Auto an.

 bye
 Spinal


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (20. September 2009)

*bla*

Für Leute die realistische Fahrphysik wie in Forza oder GT gewohnt sind ist NfS Shift leider gar nichts. Ich habe bisher alle Teile von GT inkl. Prologues und Forza 1+2 gespielt und noch ne ganze Reihe anderer Rennspiele wie die PGR-Reihe (inkl. MSR) die alten NfS u.v.m. und speziell daher kann ich nicht nachvollziehen was man hier verbrochen hat.

 Die Autos verhalten sich evtl. realistisch (was ich aber zu bezweifeln wage) doch ist deren Verhalten nicht nachvollziehbar. Wenn ich mit einem Hecktriebler in eine Kurve fahre und zu schnell bin drückt es mich nach aussen wenn ich stattdessen aber vom Gas gebe fahre ich sofort innen gegen die Wand oder drehe mich. Sollte ich mal durch Zufall richtig die Kurve erwischen rammt mich irgend so ein KI-Arschgesicht und ich drifte unkontrilliert von der Strecke. Wenn man Kerbs berührt verliert das Auto sofort jegliche Haftung und fliegt fröhlich davon.

 Also wer Forza oder GT mag der sollte mind. vor dem Kauf die Demo spielen. Das hat zumindest bei mir schon gereicht. Die Autos sind bei NfS so unkontrollierbar wie bei Pro Street, fühlt sich an als ob man Rodeo reitet.

 Was mich allerdings wirklich maßlos enttäuscht und ankotzt sind diese schleimerischen Tests in denen von der gnadenlos verhunzten Steuerung keine Rede ist und fröhlich Wertungen jenseits der 90% Grenze vergeben werden für ein maximal mittelmäßiges Rennspiel.


----------



## Boesor (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Z3R0B4NG schrieb:
> ...


 Mein M3 im Spiel bricht ehrlich gesagt auch nicht beim in die Kurve fahren aus. 
 was hingegegen beim Ford GT schon eher passiert.

 Einfach mal die Einstellungen verändern, dann klappts auch mit dem handling.


----------



## Rabowke (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Boesor schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Einstellungen verändern, dann klappts auch mit dem handling.


   ... und welche Einstellungen meinst du? Ich hab Fahrhilfen komplett aus ... das lustige ist, ich hatte vorhin das Rennen mit dem Ford GT vs. Viper.

 Der GT lies sich besser 'fahren' als der 135i als ersten Karrieauto ... der GT driftet zwar auch wie nichts, aber er bockt nicht so leicht rum.

 Aber was mir gerade wieder gezeigt hat, auch wenn du das nicht hören willst, das die Steuerung voll fürn Arsch ist: dieses Invite-Rennen mit dem Veyron. Das Ding ist absolut nicht steuerbar in hoher Geschwindigkeit.

 Auch wenn ich das hier fünfmal geschrieben habe, aber spiel mal Forza 2 ohne Fahrhilfe und mit einem sehr starken Auto ... da liegen Welten zwischen.   

 Also NfShift krankt noch an anderen Stellen, z.B. Archievementbelohnungen ... ich hab Fahrerstufe 10, bin Stufe 3 & hab 1/3 der Archievements verdient ... in unter zwei Stunden.


----------



## Boesor (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einfach mal die Einstellungen verändern, dann klappts auch mit dem handling.
> ...


 Dann korrigiere das doch indem du eine der zahlreichen Einstellungen mit fahrhilfen fährst.
 Ist doch kein problem.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Einfach mal die Einstellungen verändern, dann klappts auch mit dem handling.
> ...


@135i: Der BMW ist natürlich etwas zickiger als der GT, weil der 1er einen viel kürzeren Radstand hat. Gepaart mit dem Heckantrieb kann das schon mal hektisch werden.

 @Bugatti: Das Rennen auf der Nordschleife nicht nur durch den krassen Wagen, sondern auch durch die KI zur Geduldsprobe.


----------



## Ullematz (21. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Pro:
das xbox360 pad funktioniert , obwohl kein gamesforwindows titel, einwandfrei.

contra:
Es ist kein gamesforwindowslive titel.

Die Grafik ist gehobener Durchschnitt , da langweilt sich der Rechner , da wäre mehr machbar gewesen insbesondere weil die Umgebung sehr steril ausfällt .

Zwischensequenzen in denen HerstellerLogos zu sehen sind, sind NICHT abbrechbar!

Spielablauf wird schnell langweilig , langzeit motivation den "ultimativen Contest" zu erreichen sinkt ab level 20 sehr schnell .
rennen auswählen --> gewinnen --> rennen auswählen --> gewinnen .(grinding stars for endboss?)
Da fehlt atmosphäre.

Das eingebaute Belohnungssystem ist überflüssig , die "achievments" erspielen zu wollen tendiert gegen null.

Die "Designabteilung" ist umständlich zu bedienen. Ein Fahrzeug mit eigenem Design zu versehen , insbesondere beim hinzufügen mehrerer Lackschichten ist sehr umständlich.

die AI ist teilweise sehr "interresant" , farhfehler dieser wirken inszeniert.

Persöhnliches Fazit:
Ich hattemir von diesem titel mehr erhofft   aber leider serviert EA hier erneut eine durchwachsene Grafikdemo die den anschein erweckt als habe EA ein neues Programmierteam eingestellt und will uns mit diesem Spiel zeigen , hier so soll es mal aussehen. Die ersten oh´s und ah´s sind schnell aufgebraucht und es fallen viele kleine Ungereimtheiten auf die sich aber summieren.
Ich habs wieder vertickert.Schade EA da solltet ihr nochmal bei.

noch ein Tipp zum Spiel.kauft euch den evo VII sobald verfügbar und baut diesen wie einen Rallywagen aus.


----------



## dohderbert (21. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Die Steuerung von NFS Shift ist für meinen Geschmack einfach nur Schlecht !

Nach über 10 Jahren haben die Entwickler es nicht geschafft NFS ne gescheite Steuerung zu spendieren.

Schade schade =[


----------



## RobZombie (21. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Also iwie ich weis net.....vor ein paar tagen war ich noch richtig besessen von dem spiel aber jetzt merk ich dass das Lenkverhalten wirklich ziemlich seltsam ist. Mich würd mal wirklich brennend interessieren: Wenn man die Steuerung von GRID und SHIFT vergleicht....was ist da näher an der realität?? In Shift bricht das Heck aus und in Grid kann man über die Kurven nahezu "fliegen" durch geschicktes loslassen von Gas und wieder beschleunigen.

 Außerdem ist das Tuning ja der letzte Rotz... Aufkleber gibts viele aber nicht so das man wirklich eigene Muster erstellen kann (es gibt nur 10 lächerliche Primitives). Außerdem kann man die Kamera nicht individuell positionieren. Sie geht immer in die ausgangsposition zurück und man kann nicht mal zoomen. die vinyls sind auch nicht hochaufgelöst. Es gibt keine copy-paste funktion (linke seite rechte seite!)


----------



## nightwalker44 (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Ich war vor der Veröffenlichung total geil auf das Game!! Und jetzt brrrr was für ein Schrott, die Lenkung ist für den Arsch es fast keine Wagen die man vernünftig lenken kann!!
Wenn man dagegen Grid sich ansieht und es Spielt da weiß man was Codemasters die letzten Jahre gemacht hat!!! Grid ist und bleibt für das beste Rennspiel was auf dem Markt ist!!

Zurück zu Shift die Nordschleife mit dem Bugatti nicht zu schaffen für einen der mit der Tastatur fährt, Driften geht so lala, und alles andere sage ich mal braucht kein Mensch, oder doch Menschen die sich gerne über so einen schrott aufregen!!
Ich bin total entsetzt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nightwalker44 (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Und noch eine Sache will ich mal los werden:
Das Schadenmodul ist doch ein Witz da kann man 1001 mal gegen eine Mauer rasen und was passiert nicht außer ein lautes Atmen vom Fahrer aber der Wagen geht nicht kaputt keine Totalschaden nichts!!
Da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln mit realismus hat das nichts zutun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Screamie (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Natürlich ist dort ein Schadens Modul aber mit dem Total schaden gebe ich dir recht. Habe mal die Demo gezockt und mich entschieden es nicht zu kaufen. Alles was sie schön in Videos gesagt habe habe ich in der Demo nicht gefunden... Was für G Kräfte WOW verschwommen und das nur in Fahrerposition. Ich habe auch keine ahnung wie die mit Vollgas in die Kurven kommen und ich immer Drifte egal was ich mache oder bin ich zu blöd??? Und mal wieder der selbeschrott Billig Auto Tunen Besseres Auto Tunen fertig GAMMELN wie jeder andere NFS titel. Ausserdem fehlt die Freiefahrt.
 Für mich reicht die Demo mit 5 Autos und 2 Strecken.


----------



## thor2101 (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Keine Ahnung was ihr habt, aber ich hab echt ne Menge FUN! Ein bißchen Streckenkenntnis, ein bißchen das Auto modifizieren, Steuerung für sich optimal einstellen und schon kann man um jeden Kurs neue Bestzeiten fahren. Das mit dem driften taucht bei mir kaum noch auf. Das Untersteuern konnte ich auch ausbalancieren und siehe da: Shift macht eine Menge Laune. Und sieht auch noch klasse aus. 

 Ein paar Schwächen hat das Game dennoch, jedoch hat das nichts mit dem Fahren an sich zu tun. In den Menüs wünschte ich, hätten sie Musik gepackt, ebenso beim Tuning. Dann noch das optische Tuning etwas besser und das Game hätte locker ne 90er Wertung bekommen.

 So oder so, bei den Rennen an sich, kenn ich momentan nichts besseres!


----------



## Boesor (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Mich hat bislang das Duell RS4 gegen M3 am meisten begeistert.
 Da musste ich ganz schön kämpfen (mit dem gegner, nicht mit der Steuerung)


----------



## Rabowke (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Boesor schrieb:


> Mich hat bislang das Duell RS4 gegen M3 am meisten begeistert.
> Da musste ich ganz schön kämpfen (mit dem gegner, nicht mit der Steuerung)


   Hmm, interessant. Das Duell hab ich ohne Probleme über die Bühne bekommen, aber was ist mit dem Einladungsturnier "Bugatti Veyron"?!

 Hast du das auch bereits geschafft oder ist es dir auch zu knifflig? :-o


----------



## Boesor (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mich hat bislang das Duell RS4 gegen M3 am meisten begeistert.
> ...


 Noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## thor2101 (22. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Den Veyron auf der Nordschleife. Boah da hab ich bestimmt 2 Stunden dran gesessen. Aber es hat auch jedesmal aufs Neue Spaß gemacht. Das ist echt ne heisse Kiste und klingt auch verdammt böse. Einzig die Gegner-KI finde ich generell zu aggressiv. Ich musste oft neustarten, weil mich irgendein VOLLHONK hinten reingefahren ist und mich abgeschossen hat. Ich hasse sowas! Das ist doch in echt auch nicht so! Also was soll das? Übrigens fahre ich fast alles in "SCHWER". Ich mags nicht, wenn ich auf "Mittel" die letzte Runde alleine fahre. Aber "SCHWER" ist auch wirklich sauschwer. In den seltensten Fällen bin ich hier mal auf Platz 2. Dafür rockt es aber umso mehr.


----------



## Spinal (23. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Du hast Recht, die Gegner KI ist unter aller Sau. Ich habe das Gefühl man ist nach dem Motto "Its not a bug, its a feature" rangegangen und hat kurzerhand die unzulänglichkeiten gelassen und vergibt dafür Punkte für "aggressives fahren".
 Schlechte KI finde ich generell bei Rennspielen sehr blöd, denn das Spannende sind doch die Zweikämpfe und die werden dadurch ziemlich kaputt gemacht.

 bye
 Spinal


----------



## leiyagami (23. September 2009)

*meine meinung zu shift*

*negativ :*



    - unübersichtliche menüführung

    - seltsame und verwirrende art der aa af und auflösungs einstellungen

    - keine möglichkeit die musik tracks zu beeinflussen

    - moderne aber sterile optik

    - zu wenige strecken

    - für need for speed fans dürfte nur tokyo optisch interresant sein alle anderen tracks muten wie schon gesagt zu steril an

    - keine inovation zu erkennen es wurde etwas von race driver grid genommen hat es mit etwas gran turismo vermischt die optik aufgebessert und ende



*positiv :*



    - schöne optik

    - realistische fahreigenschaften wenn gewünscht

    - akzeptabler soundtrack

    - online modus

    - viele einstellmöglichkeiten

    - flotte engine

   - einigermasen realistisch


    ein rennspiel das schon so seine berechtigung hat vorallem für gamer die noch kein race game haben aber nun wirklich nicht der serie gerecht wird.

  von einem need for speed wird erwartet das es schnell arcadelastig und aktiongeladen ist was uns da vorgesetzt wurde ist nur eine 0/8/15 rennsimulation.

    mag sein das nicht jeder auf japan extrem tuning steht jedoch ist für mich und sehr viele andere ist need for speed tot seid es keine polizei mehr giebt. undercover und pro street waren ebenfalls flops das eine häslich das andere langweilig und dies ? ein neues pro street sonst nichts ?


*was wollen wir ea ?*



    - diese grafik im open world konzept

    - heftige polizeiverfolgungen mit allen mitteln

    - tuning bis zum erbrechen

    - tag und nacht rennen 

    - drift, drag, sprintrennen und rundkurse

    - ebenso simulationslastige serien rennen

    - online modus in der open world wie zb bei burnout

    - einen guten editierbaren ost und die möglichkeit die eigene musik einzubinden


*das sind die wurzeln von need for speed !*​ 
    wer eine simulation spielen will der greift onehin zu gtr, gran turismo und forza. race driver gird ist optisch etwas schwächer und bietet so ziemlich das selbe wie shift.


    versteht mich nicht falsch das spiel ist an sich gut 75 von 100 punkten aber es ist nicht das was unter need for speed zu verstehen ist. need for speed ist adrenalin und shift ist etwas grid ist etwas juiced ist etwas gran tourismo aber es ist nichts neues und schon gar kein zurück zu den wurzeln !


    need for speed war schon immer politisch sagen wir nicht akurat. 


    wie bei vielen egoshootern verhielt mann sich nicht sonderlich sozial und das verpackt in dröhnenden motoren sound, wummernde bässe und polizeisirenen mit sich krachend verbiegendem blech.



    es war wie eine party mit halb nackten frauen, viel alkohol und extrem lauter musik einfach ... ihr wist was ich sagen will.



*das machte need for speed zu dem was es mal war !*​ 

* einzigartig

*​
 kurz wer schon grid hat und oder ne simulation sucht der sollte bis gran turismo 5 oder forza 3 warten. ​


----------



## Spinal (23. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

Alle wollen NfS zurück zu den Wurzeln, aber was sind die Wurzeln? Tuning? Kam später. Open World? Kam später. Polizei Verfolgung, ja die gabs schon am Anfang.
 Aber wer hat den die ersten NFS gespielt? Erst kam es für Panasonics 3DO raus wenn ich mich recht erinner. Mit damals HAMMER Grafik und was damals extrem cool war, waren die Unfälle mit tollem Sound. Ich konnte das Spiel später auf der Playstation geniessen. NfS 2 war schon weniger erfolgreich, weil es eben nix Neues gab. Teil 3 war doch Hot Pursuit, oder? Einer meiner Ansicht nach der besten Teile und schon anders als der erste Teil und das deutlich später erschienene Underground war wieder komplett anders und auf seine art cool. Man sieht, die Serie hat sich immer weiter entwickelt und das ist auch gut so, sonst würden wir immernoch irgendwelche Küstenstraßen gegen eine Handvoll Gegner und der Polizei langfahren. Wäre zugegebenerweise jetzt auch mal wieder nett.
 Für mich ist Shift nicht perfekt, besonders weil es eben nicht Simulation und nicht Arcade ist (was die ersten Teile auch ungefähr so machten) aber es ist seit Underground das erste NfS was mich wieder auf die Serie aufmerksam macht. Most Wanted hatte ich mal angespielt, aber dabei blieb es auch. Mal sehen in welche Richtung es geht.

 bye
 Spinal


----------



## leiyagami (23. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

keine frage sie haben ein spiel gemacht das gut ist.

*aber wo ist der platz für dieses spiel ?* alles was wir mit nfss bekommen *giebt es schon* teils besser teils schlechter. die serie *need for speed* war immer bekannt daführ hervozustechen *der* sog *klassenprimus* in seinem gebiet zu sein. spiele wie burnout grid gotham gran turismo forza würde es so nicht geben wäre ganz am anfang nicht need for speed gewesen.
  das was so viele dazu bringt sich hier und anderswo zu empören ist einfach *das sie von der serie nfs mehr erwarten als diese 0/8/15 kost* die wir schon von wo anders kennen, es mag ja sein das das spiel in ordnung ist nur die fans von nfs sehe seit den letzten paar teilen immer nur wie es ae ums schnelle geld geht. *es wird geld vom kunden abgeschöpft* und das unter dem nahmen nfs mit teils unterirdischen spielen ( undercover ) und eben auch mit rennspiel kopien wie pro street und shift.

*inovation und mut zu neuem das ist was wir von nfs wollen* und nicht heute kopier ich das morgen das. und das ist eben seit sagen wir underground 1  nicht mehr geschehen. underground 2 mostwanted und carbon bauten auf dem underground 1 prinziep auf als dies mit carbon scheinbar nicht mehr so gut zog wollte man scheinbar auf juiced machen was mit teil 2 ein gutes spiel wurde dank dem vorbild von nfs aber ea wurde abgewatscht und pro street wurde ein flop. _was sie bei undercover geritten hat das weis nur gott allein ein most wanted abklatsch der seines gleichen sucht._

  und heute sind wir bei shift angekommen. eine und ich sehe das so wie sehr viele andere akzeptable kopie von grid geranturismo forza und co, *jedoch die verwandtschaft zu grid ist unverkennbar.* was sagt uns das *ea* hat *seit* *underground 1* *nichts neues* mehr entwickelt und setzte den spielern nur aufgewärmtes vor, was die meisten spieler auch gerne akzeptieren wie wir ja an burnout gran turismo forza und gtr sehen aber wenn man das was mann da aufwärmt einfach teils konsequent schlecht programmiert teils nur langweiligst wieder auflegt und dann jedes mahl von der revolution spricht und doch nur pommes rot weis jez mit nem grünen statt nem roten pikser abliefert ja da mus man sich nicht wunder das die spiele im regal bleiben und die spieler sich auf andere titel stützen.

  ich werde nfs nicht abschreiben ggf kommt ja ferner zukunft wieder ein teil der den nahmen zu neuem ruhm führt aber mit shift ist dieser tag nicht gekommen dazu ist die konkurenz am markt viel zu stark und zu inovativ.

*gutes game aber nichts was mitreist und ahhh und ohhh hervorruft.*

   heute schon ein fall für die 10 ~ 20€ pyramide


----------



## Spinal (23. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

Ich sehe das etwas anders. Du stellst Need for Speed so als Vorreiter dar, dabei gab es zu Zeiten von NFS 1 schon coole andere Rennspiele die auch höhere Bewertungen eingeheimst haben, wie zum Beispiel Ridge Racer und Daytona USA. Heute würde Ridge Racer keine 20% bekommen, es gab zb. nur eine (!) Strecke. Das Fahrverhalten war alles andere als realistisch, nichtmal die Reifen drehten sich beim lenken.
 Aus der ganzen Need for Speed Serie stechen nur ein paar teile heraus und man kann das Rad bzw. Rennspiel ja nicht neu erfinden.
 Das NfS ein Vorreiter ist, finde ich nicht unbedingt. Zumindest nicht in jeder Hinsicht.
 Zugegeben, es ist offensichtlich das es sich hier um einen Gran
 Turismo/Forza Abklatsch handelt, der wahrscheinlich auch schlechter ist
 als die anderen sein werden. Allein der Umfang ist lächerlich dagegen,
 auch die Entwicklungszeit. Und das hat NfS tatsächlich noch nie so offensichtlich gemacht.

 bye
 Spinal


----------



## Vordack (23. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Spinal schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, die Gegner KI ist unter aller Sau. Ich habe das Gefühl man ist nach dem Motto "Its not a bug, its a feature" rangegangen und hat kurzerhand die unzulänglichkeiten gelassen und vergibt dafür Punkte für "aggressives fahren".
> Schlechte KI finde ich generell bei Rennspielen sehr blöd, denn das Spannende sind doch die Zweikämpfe und die werden dadurch ziemlich kaputt gemacht.
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 Komisch, gerade die KI finde ich überaus genial. Die Rammen einen, sind provokant, und bauen mal Mißt.



> *Harry Hogge*:
> Cole, you're wandering all over the track!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dohderbert (23. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Die sollten sich mal was Grafik angeht ein Beispiel an GT5 und Forza 3 nehmen.. (beide only Konsole)
 Schließlich sollte die PC Version einiges mehr leisten, für mich schaut NFS Shift standard aus..   

 Zur Steuerung schweig ich mal, da hätten sie vllt paar Leute von SIMBIN einstellen sollen..   

 Also ich für meinen Teil bin enttäuscht !   

 Muss ich jetzt eine Konsole kaufen, damit ich nen gescheites Rennspiel spielen kann
  (Simbin Werke ausgeschlossen, die sind 1a, aber haste halt nicht 500 autos zur auswahl =( )

 mfg
 doh


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

Hmm, ein Teil der Leute, die bei Simbim an GTR1 & GTR2 mitgewirkt haben, sind im Entwicklerteam von Shift vertreten. 

 D.h. also es haben durchaus erfahrene Leute an dem Spiel mitgewirkt, darum versteh ich ja die in meinen Augen verhunzte Steuerung absolut nicht.

 Übrigens gibts von Simbim selber das Race Pro für die XBox360. Grafisch eher mau ( wie auch ihre Spiele für den PC *g* ) aber mit mehr Fokus auf Simulation.

 Aber hey, Forza 3 kommt in ein paar Tagen und ich hab mir gerade die Limited CE für 58 EUR (!) bei Amazon.de vorbestellt.


----------



## dohderbert (23. September 2009)

*AW: shift*

und genau das wundert mich, mit solchen Leuten die Erfahrung haben, kommt sowas ....
 bei raus ! Vllt wurden diese Leute auch nur "gegangen"


----------



## leiyagami (24. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

@ Spinal

 ich muss dir zustimmen rr auf der ps1 ( was ich liebte incl der neuen teile auch wens fast immer das selbe war ) und was du noch nanntest hab ich unter den tisch fallen lassen. warscheinlich hat jeder von jedem abgeschrieben wie im beat em up genre was ja in den side scrolern wie final fight und co wurzelte.

 was mich so verwundert früher war das abschauen bei den anderen herstellern auch wie heute gang und gebe nur irgendwie störte es mich früher nie, warum ? nuja ggf waren wir damals genügsamer oder begeisterungsfähiger und setzen heute einen zu hohen standart an.

 sei es wie es sei.

 die spielehersteller müssen damit fertig werden das wir nerds und gamer mittlerweile zw 14 und 44+ alt sind und es bei steigendem alter eben etwas genauer nehmen als wir es taten als wir noch 16 waren.

 ich freue mich auf die zukunft es kann ja nicht alles schlecht sein. ich spiele momentan wieder final fantasy 7 leider hat meine ps1 ihren geist aufgegeben und im emu ist die grafik leider ( ja im ernst ) zu hochauflösend aber im moment vergnüge ich mich wieder mit den spielen meiner jugend da das jetzt zu wenig für mich bietet.

 und need 4 speed shift, auch das is in 1 ~ 3 monaten vergessen.


----------



## Spinal (24. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

Irgendwie hast du recht   

 Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass sich seit Jahren nicht viel ändert. Technisch sind viele Spiele auf einem ähnlich hohen Niveau, um da raus zu stechen muss man halt schon was besonderes bringen. Zudem ist die Auswahl gigantisch, früher gab es gar nicht so viele wirklich gute Spiele, oder?

 bye
 Spinal


----------



## leiyagami (25. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

na ich denke schon das es früher viele gute spiele gab sowohl im kurzweiligen arcade bereich ( jump n run, beat em up, scroll shooter alla r type ) als auch im rpg bereich final fantasy zelda und sehr viele mehr.

 das was mich damals so begeistert hat war schlicht die inovations menge und der schub an grafik der von jahr zu jahr extremer wurde, doch nun sind wir leider in einer art der stagnation angelangt. die grafik kann nur besser werden wenn der user das auch will und es ist psychologisch erwiesen das der mensch eine optisch zu reale abbildung seiner umwelt in einem spiel oder film nicht als angenehm empfindet was nur den schluss zuläst das nach dem aktuellen stand der dinge die grafik zwar noch pö a pö schöner werden wird aber die gesamte industrie steht und fällt mit ihren guten idehen, eben ähnlich wie in der musik wo zu früheren zeiten erst alles in seinen grundzügen erfunden werden musste so ist es heute ein problem für die musiker das rad neu zu erfinden denn es gab alles schon und das auch gut und heute ist von allem alles da es wird technisch noch besser aber die grosen neuen idehen fehlen.

 mann kan jedes genre mit dem anderen mixen wie es zb seit längerer zeit auch bei hop hop/rap und der electro und trance musik der fall ist aber der durchbruch ist das nicht nur neuabgemischt gut aber nichts weltbewegendes für die alten hasen.

 ich hoffe das mich die medienwelt noch zu überraschen und zu begeistern weis in zukunft den der tribut des älter werdens ist das wissen um das was es giebt und das damit verbundene verlangen nach neuem was mit zunehmendem wissen zu der erkentnis führt das es in einigen bereichen nunmal nicht viel neues nur neuangemaltes zu endecken giebt.

 fast will ich sagen das ich einen 10 jahre alten buben darum beneide in die aktuelle welt als unbeschriebenes baltt hineinzukommen, alles ist neu interresant und faszienierend so eine geist freut sich über alte kost in neuem gewand da er es noch nicht kennt.

 vieles was wir bemängeln an neuen spielen musik und filmen bemängeln wir nur da wir wenn alt genug schon zu viel kennen. so und jez reichts hier mit dem rumschwadronieren  ich komm mir mit meinen 28  ja schon vor wie ein rentner ! naja is mann ja auch fast in der meidenwelt 

 aber ey NFSS is immer noch das geld nicht wert und ich würde max. 10 € ausgeben für das spiel.


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

Mit dem Porsche 911 GT 2 durch die Ardennen


----------



## lemox (25. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

ICH HASSE DIESE SCHEISS NFS WERBUNG WENN ICH AUF PCGAMES.DE GEHE!!!!!!!!
 DA HAT MAN NACHTS DIE BOXEN ETWAS LAUTER AN UND SCHON ERWARTET EINEN DIESE FURCHTBARE SOUNDKULISSE!!!!!GEHÖRT ABGESCHAFFT SO NE ART VON WERBUNG!!!!ARRRGHHHH


----------



## Vordack (25. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*



lemox schrieb:


> ICH HASSE DIESE SCHEISS NFS WERBUNG WENN ICH AUF PCGAMES.DE GEHE!!!!!!!!
> DA HAT MAN NACHTS DIE BOXEN ETWAS LAUTER AN UND SCHON ERWARTET EINEN DIESE FURCHTBARE SOUNDKULISSE!!!!!GEHÖRT ABGESCHAFFT SO NE ART VON WERBUNG!!!!ARRRGHHHH


 Ruhig Brauner. Es gibt ne coole Erfindung die heist Pop-Up Blocker.

 Das würde wohl besser in das Unterforum "Meinungen zu pcgames.de
" passen, nur so am Rande.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*



Vordack schrieb:


> lemox schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ICH HASSE DIESE SCHEISS NFS WERBUNG WENN ICH AUF PCGAMES.DE GEHE!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Er hat das mit dem Shift im Titel wohl etwas falsch verstanden


----------



## leiyagami (26. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

so nun hab ichs mal ausgiebig angespielt also die pc version und ich muss sagen der optische eindruckt hat mich nicht getäuscht.

 mischung aus grid gran turismo und forza ... doch von allen dreien nicht wirklich gut abgeschaut.

 das gröste manko ist die lenkung ich benutze so wie die meisten ein xbox360 gamepad und habe mal sachen wie lenkhilfe ( nicht abs und co ) und bremshilfe abgeschaltet abs und co reichen ja eig, ein zusätliches eingreifen ind die lenkund und das bremsen ist ja nun nicht mal bei gtr erforderlich.

 gut erstes mal auf der strecke.

 aus irgend einem grund reagiert das auto extrem verzögert was das lenken angeht.

 wieder im menü einstellungen angesehn umgebaut.

 gut jez reagiert das auto so extrem schnell das gar nicht mehr geht.

 nach ca 15 versch settings ist mir eins klar realismus ist da leider nicht zu finden zumindest nicht für spieler mit einem gampad.

 die ansprechstärke der steuerung ist immer zu schnell egal wie die settings gesetzt sind das von anfang an die deadzone auf 1/3 gesetzt ist versetehe ich am aller wenigsten dies erklärt aber die extreme verzögerung die ich anfangs verspürte, aber auch ein auf 0 stellen der lenkansprechung führte zu keiner besserung die range die ein gamepad oder gaspedal bietet um zu dosieren wird bei lenkung und gas/bremse nicht genutzt es reicht die hälfte der range aus und alles ist auf anschlag was bei einem gamepad verherend ist.

 gut dann eben wechsel zum lenkrad.

 besser aber nicht viel ( ich benutze ein momo lenkrad ) immer wieder ein leichtes nachziehen des wagens nach dem steuerbefehl und auch beim lenkrad ich die ansprechzeit viel zu schnell.

 ein fahren nur mit abs und co ist fast nicht möglich ( ich fahre seit ca 10 jahren rennsimulationen nur so am rande und das min 5 4 mal dich woche 1 ~ 2 stunden ) und führt schnell zum : "ich will mein gamepad gegen die wand werfen syndrom".

 was mich ebenfalls fast in den wahnsinn getrieben hat ist das menü an sich. 

 ebenfalls verzögert es die eingabe, 
 es wird wegen zu vielen dingen nachgefragt ob man etwas will oder nicht, 
 unübersichtlich ist es leider auch,
 die langen ladezeiten bei der autoauswahl sind nicht akzeptabel,
 fehlende möglichkeit der steuerungsanpassung ingame,
 keine möglichkeit die tracklist zu ändern,
 ki die den nahmen so nicht verdient wenn man sieht was andere spiele können, 
 zu agressiv rempeln an der tagesordnung gegner fährt wie auf schienen und vernichtet somit den letzten rest an fahrspass bei dem game.

 ich höre jetzt auf mit dem was mir missfällt

 was gut ist :

 audiokulisse,
 optik,

 nunja das wars leider, ich habe gehofft das mein ersteindruck sich getäuscht hat aber leider nicht. wer eine andere qualität an rennspiel gewohnt ist im bereich forza, granturismo, grid, gtr sollte die finger von dem neuen need for speed teil lassen, für aktionfans ist es leider auch nichts mann ist in dem fall besser mit burnout grid oder juiced 2, pgr und co beraten.

 und wieder ein nfs teil der den nahmen nicht verdient.

 mein vorschlag.

 need for fail


----------



## thor2101 (27. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

Also ich komm super zurecht und SHIFT macht Laune! Es ist halt etwas schwierig die richtige Einstellung zu bekommen. Tip: Steuerung anpassen. Lenk empfindlichkeit auf 0! Gas und Brems- empfindlichkeit kannste auch anpassen. Dann im Tuning den Regler für Über- und Untersteuern. Langsamere Lenkung, mehr Grip, ... fertig. ich komm klar!

 Guckst du in meine Sig...! Da siehste wie es geht und wie es rockt!


----------



## BeXX11 (28. September 2009)

*AW: meine meinung zu shift*

Ich habe das Spiel jezt ca 10 Stunden gespielt und muss sagen ich bin wirklch beeindruckt. Die Grafik ist wirklch wunderschön und es läuft flüssig auf meinem Notebook. In der Cockpitansicht mache die Rennen erst richtig spaß Adrenalin pur ! Mit meinem Gamepad lässt sich das ganze auch noch wunderbar steuern.
Meine Meinung : top spiel mit hohen Adrenalinfaktor, allerdings nichts für Liebhaber der alten need for speed teile!


----------



## Boesor (28. September 2009)

*AW: shift*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Boesor schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mich hat bislang das Duell RS4 gegen M3 am meisten begeistert.
> ...


 ist das das rennen eine Runde auf der Norschleife? Falls ja habe ich das gerade gespielt und im ersten Versuch gewonnen, wenn gleich ich zugeben muss, es war keine sehr saubere Fahrt von mir.

 Gegner KI mittel
 Fahrhilfen: Traktionskontrolle, Stabilisierung, Lenkhilfe niedrig, Bremshilfe aus.
 Schäden nur optisch


----------



## Kain666sic (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

Hallo Zusammen,

habe gestern die Demo von NFShift gezoggt. Bin überhaupt nicht begeistert.

Grafik und Effekte hin oder her, (sind aber echt gut gemacht z.b. beim Crash) aber das hat nichts mit Realismus zutun. Habe mich so richtig auf eine geile Rennsimulation wie Gran Turismo gefreut, um um die Nordschleife zu heizen. Die Autos verhalten sich absolut beschi**** und Spielspaß kommt da bei mir nicht auf! Vom Realismus war sogar Gran Turismo 3 um Welten besser! Wie kann es so schwer sein heutzutage ein realistisches Fahrverhalten umzusetzen? Jetzt muss ich also doch warten bis GT 5 rauskommt.....leider


----------



## Theo81 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich habe "Shift" jetzt einige Zeit gespiele (Xbox 360) und muss sagen, dass ich nicht sehr glücklich mit dem Spiel bin. Was mich am meisten an "Shift" stört, sind die augetretenen Bugs. Und zwar in einer Anzahl, dass ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass die Bugs in keinem Test, den ich gelesen habe, erwähnt werden.

 Das fängt mit Kleinigkeiten wie dem zuvor schon erwähnten Gridgirl an, welches sich am liebsten direkt in mein Auto stellt. Aber bei Bugs, die das Fahren an sich betreffen, hört die Tolleranz bei mir leider sehr schnell auf. Immerhin will "Shift" eine Simulation sein. 

 Tuning: 
 Ich hab schon mehrfach versucht, bei verschiedenen Fahrzeugen den Anpressdruck auf maximal zu stellen, damit das Auto in den Kurven nicht so leicht ausbricht. Wenn ich die Tuningeinstellung schließe und direkt danach wieder öffne, steht der Anpressruck aber nicht mehr auf maximal, sonder eine Stellung vor max.
 Das selbe Phänomen hab ich übrigens auch bei der Getriebeeinstellung. Wenn ich beispielsweise das Getriebe von meinem Lotus Elise (werksumbau) für Spa auf maximale Geschwindigkeit stelle, steht der Regler beim nächsten öffnen des Tuningmenues wieder nur auf der 2.höchsten Stellung.

 Fahrzeug:
 Mir ist aufgefallen, dass "Shift" die Einstellungen und Eigenheiten meines Fahrzeugs nicht richtig lädt. Das fängt z.B. beim Doppelkupplungsgetriebe an. Der Mitsubishi Lancer Evo X hat dieses Getriebe schon standardmäßig drin. Andere Fahrzeuge bekommen es dann z.T. beim Werksumbau. Wenn ich ein Rennen starte, ist von der Doppelkupplung meist gar nichts zu merken. Der Wagen schaltet beim hochschalten erst gemütlich in "Neutral" und dann erst in den nächsten Gang. Starte ich das Rennen dann aber nei, funktioniert die Kupplung plötzlich so, wie man es eigentlich von ihr gewohnt ist. Beim hochschalten steht dirket der nächste Gang an, und auch die Beschleunigung ist eine ganz andere. Ich habe eh oft von einem aufs nächste Rennen das Gefühl, dass ich in einem Ganz anderen Auto sitze.

 Fahrverhalten:
 Warum springen auf manschen Strecken einige Autos wie ein Flummi? Ich hab gerade beim Camaro SS schon alle möglichen Tuningeinstellungen ausprobiert, aber ich bekomme das Springen einfach nicht weg. Strecken wie Ambush Canyon sind so fast völlig unfahrbar.

 Unfahrbares Event:
 Ein Event (Zeitfahren mit einer Corvette) funktioniert bei mir überhaupt nicht. Die CPU steuert den Wagen bis zum Start um die erste Kurve und sobald ich die Steurung übernehmen darf, wird der Wagen einfach immer langsamer und rollt aus. Die Drehzahl steigt, wenn ich Gas gebe, aber der Wagen beschleunigt nicht. Es fühlt sich so an, als ob ich im Leerlauf gas geben würde. Ich habe das Rennen schon mehrfach neu gestartet, beendet und frisch gestartet, die X-Box neu gestartet, aber das Rennen inst nach wie vor nicht fahrbar.

 Und so bleibt für mich bei "Shift" ein sehr bitterer Nachgeschmack, da gerade die Bugs die das Fahrverhalten der Wagen und das Tuning betreffen, mir jeden Spaß an einer "Rennsimulation" rauben. Hinzu kommen diese Drift-Events, die ich überhaupt nicht mag und Aufgabe wie "Drehe 4 Gegner". Ich dachte ich spiele eine Rennsimulation und nicht ein neues Destruction Derby.

 Nach dem ganzen Gemecker bleibt noch zu sagen, dass "Shift" nicht grundsätlich alles falsch macht. Die Grafik und die Streckenauswahl sind toll. Aber mir tut das viele Geld weh, dass mich das Spiel gekostet hat. Und so ist "Shift" für mich nur ein ungeliebter Lückenbüser bis Forza 3.

 Was mich jedoch interessieren würde: Habt Ihr auch die gleichen oder Ähnliche Probleme mit Bugs, oder treten diese in der PC-Version überhaupt nicht auf. Und warum liest man in keinem Test oder Bericht über "Shift" etwas über die Bugs?

 Schöner Gruß
 Theo81


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*



Theo81 schrieb:


> Was mich jedoch interessieren würde: Habt Ihr auch die gleichen oder Ähnliche Probleme mit Bugs, oder treten diese in der PC-Version überhaupt nicht auf. Und warum liest man in keinem Test oder Bericht über "Shift" etwas über die Bugs?
> 
> Schöner Gruß
> Theo81


 Also das gridgirl (sowie alle anderen) stehen bei mir immer ausserhalb des Wagens.
 Dafür wächst manchmal am Start gras auf der Strecke.

 Mein Tuning funktioniert auch, inkl. deutlichen Veränderungen im Fahrverhalten.
 Ich spiele die PC Version.


----------



## Texer (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

Also was den Realismus angeht, naja, Ziel verfehlt. Die Autos rutschen viel zu stark (Grip), die Bremskraft muß schon fast verdoppelt werden und was Drifts angeht müssen die Entwickler nochmal auf die Schulbank (schaut Euch mal GRID an). Ist eigendlich schade, weil die Optik ist recht nice (Sound sowieso), aber mit solchen Games ala Grid kann NFS nu garnicht mithalten. Schade schade.


----------



## Godfather08 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

Also ein großes Lob bekommt EA von mir, ich kenne ja die Vorgänger sehr gut und war eher enttäuscht. Aber mit Shift ging man einen guten Weg und zwar den nach vorn. Realistische Fahrphysik, klasse Sound, Top Grafik und mit dem Lenkrad super Fahrgefühl, als ob man mitten drin ist. Natühlich gibt es da und dort noch kleine Fehler, z.B. Gras auf der Strasse. Aber gegen Undercover sind das Welten.


----------



## Nissanskyline7 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

der grösste müll seid es need for speed gibt ! mannn soll den entwicklern eins aufs maul hauen .


----------



## stawacz79 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

was für ein geistreicher kommentar,danke dafür


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

Habs mir gestern auch aus der Videohek ausgeliehen und ein paar Stunden ausprobiert: Was soll ich sagen? Hab wieder richtig Bock auf Grid bekommen   

 Alles, aber wirklich alles an Grid ist meiner Meinung nach besser: Fahrverhalten, Geschwindigkeitsgefühl, Feeling allgemein, Grafik, Spielfluss, etc---


----------



## SterbFix (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: shift*

Na dann spiel weiter Grid, zwingt dich ja niemand das Game zu kaufen!!! Aber wirklich Ahnung von Fahrverhalten bei Sportwagen haste offensichtlich nich!! Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit Grid.


----------



## Jobbot (18. November 2009)

*AW: shift*

ich kann dir nur zustimmen , besonders die nordschleife ist echt geil , auch der rest des spiels macht laune !


----------



## pmwob (20. November 2009)

*AW: shift*

PC-Version: eine feinfühlige, direkte Steuerung ist definitiv nicht vorhanden. Stattdessen verzögertes Ansprechen der Lenkung und kaum dosierbare Lenkausschläge. Darunter leidet die Fahrbarkeit und letztendlich bei vielen der Spielspaß. Die Programmierer sollten wenigstens mal einen Tag Fahrertraining z.B. auf einem BMW 135i absolvieren. Dann wissen sie so ungefähr, worum es in einer Rennsimulation geht.


----------

